# NW area monthly meets.



## les

We in the North West now have a regular monthly meet and all are welcome to attend so why not drop inadn say hi. We meet at the Sandpiper pub on the outskirts of Ormskirk on the A570 the address is. The Sandpiper, Holly Farm, Ormskirk Old Road, Bickerstaffe, Ormskirk, L39 0HD. Food is available there. Meeting time is between 7-30pm to 8pm. The next meet will be on the 1st December. Here is a list of dates for our meets are as follows.
Mon 1st March
Thurs 1st April
Wed 5th May
Tues 1st June
Thurs 1st July. Held at the Millstone in place of the Sandpiper.
Wed 4th Aug. The Milstone Anderton Horwich. 
Wed 1st Sept. Mascrat. Warrington.
Wed 6th Oct. Krispy Krems. The Trafford centre Manchester.
Mon 1st Nov. The Romper. Near Manchester Airport.
Wed's 1st Dec. Back to the Sandpiper Ormskirk as above..
Finally anybody who wishes to be put on my PM mailing list ( who is not already on it) of future meets and cruises being organised in the NW, PM me on here and/or keep an eye out on the events forum.


----------



## bigsyd

there was a NW mini meet @ awesome yesterday 8)


----------



## les

bigsyd said:


> there was a NW mini meet @ awesome yesterday 8)


 Am having my own mini meet Wednesday morning all being well. :wink:


----------



## Sonatina

Nice one Syd/ Les.
.... and I'll be at Awesome in a week or two taking delivery of a new set of wheels ... 

.... getting those brakes and wheels fitted that you mentioned Les??

Mark


----------



## les

Sonatina said:


> Nice one Syd/ Les.
> .... and I'll be at Awesome in a week or two taking delivery of a new set of wheels ...
> 
> .... getting those brakes and wheels fitted that you mentioned Les??
> 
> Mark


 was hoping to but MAY have to postpone for a few days as issues with the brakes at the mo.


----------



## Adam Wright

getting my tt back on the road figers crossed in the next 2 weeks, if so will see you guys at the pub!


----------



## jimmyflo

I'll be there on the 1st of march right after I've been to awesome for the milltek


----------



## les

Just a heads up to remind you all that a week today which is the 1st March which is our next meet at the sandpiper. All welcome of course.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

I'll be there


----------



## SpenTT

Hi Guys!

Im off on a last minute holiday to the sun! (sick of this weather)

So im gonna miss the meet on Monday 

Next time 

Spencer


----------



## Marco34

I hope to be there, depends if I get out of work handy.


----------



## mooret

Hi All,

Newbie here. Was hoping to get along tomorrow evening but unfortunately work commitments will keep me away!

Will try to get to the April meet!

Cheers and have fun................


----------



## les

mooret said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Newbie here. Was hoping to get along tomorrow evening but unfortunately work commitments will keep me away!
> 
> Will try to get to the April meet!
> 
> Cheers and have fun................


 NP just check out the dates as listed on the first thread. So heads up guys and girls for tomorrow evening I hope to see lots of you there. I will be there with my £450 worth of damage so I hope its dark when I get there :?


----------



## p7 TTj

Not going to be able to make tomoz and I had my new big knob to show off as well! 

Wife is away on a course with work, tues, weds and thurs night, so wouldnt be a popular decision to come home from work and straight to the meet for the evening 

Hope to make the next one and catch up with you all then.

Have a good one
Jon


----------



## jammyd

Gutted away with work this week... see you next month


----------



## Sonatina

Apologies for absence - a change in my evening teaching schedule means i can't get along tonight. 

Cheers, Mark


----------



## mark_hogan

Ill be there, Mr Rigby just reminded me!! Cheers Tony!! :wink:


----------



## les

Final call for tonight and it looks a nice evening. Hope to see as many of you there as possible although a few have dropped by the wayside.


----------



## les

Not the best turn out we have ever had last night but some had to cry off due to various other commitments. I think there were 8 of us in total. Lets hope as we get into summer more will be able to attend. Thanks to all who did venture out and I hope to see you (and more) at the next meet scheduled for Thursday the 1st April.


----------



## Marco34

I'll be there come hell or high water!!


----------



## p7 TTj

Yes, im aiming to be there for that one.

Anything happening else planned before the June trip to LLandudno? Looking forward to that one and going to bring the wife and daughter on that trip.

Jon


----------



## les

p7 TTj said:


> Yes, im aiming to be there for that one.
> 
> Anything happening else planned before the June trip to LLandudno? Looking forward to that one and going to bring the wife and daughter on that trip.
> 
> Jon


 Well Dani was having her cruise but looks like she maybe calling it off till the summer months now. I am open to suggestions and hey it don't have to be just me why don't one or two of you have a go at organising a cruise somewhere? My cars having quite a lot of work undertaken over the next 3 weeks or so so is out of action more or less for a while. Body shop in 2 weeks and they will have it a week following my argument with my garage door jamb :x 
BTW there are a lot of things coming up in the summer on the events such as GTI international TTOC2010 and Audi's in the park to name just 2 so you don't want to class with any of them.


----------



## p7 TTj

No one organises a cruise as good as you Les :wink: ...........or indeed has as much time on their hands :lol:

Yes i had been following the Dani cruise thread and was hoping to maybe be able to make it, if some friends didnt end up staying with us that weekend.

I guess if its off, then just have to hope she arranges it again later, it looked a decent run out.

Anyone ever suggested a weekend cruise, that would be a good laugh with a cheap b&b overnight on the saturday and a bit of male bonding over several pints that evening.........just a thought.


----------



## les

Just a reminder peeps next meet Thursday 1st April at the Sandpiper again get it in your dairies if you already haven't.


----------



## Guest

les said:


> Just a reminder peeps next meet Thursday 3rd April at the Sandpiper again get it in your dairies if you already haven't.


i think my 'dairy' says thursday is the 1st of April.....

or is it an early April fools joke? :lol:

sorry can't make this, my birthday is good friday so i'll be out getting lashed on the thursday


----------



## les

manphibian said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a reminder peeps next meet Thursday 3rd April at the Sandpiper again get it in your dairies if you already haven't.
> 
> 
> 
> i think my 'dairy' says thursday is the 1st of April.....
> 
> or is it an early April fools joke? :lol:
> 
> sorry can't make this, my birthday is good friday so i'll be out getting lashed on the thursday
Click to expand...

 ermmm are you sure your not lashed already :lol: QUOTE "next meet"


----------



## p7 TTj

Must agree with Luke, im also getting the 1st April as being the thursday and I thought the set meet dates was the 1st Monthly :?


----------



## les

Yep it was a slip up on my part the FIRST of April not the 3rd  amended now Cheers. 
Check out the first post of my thread but heres a copy.
Quote "Here is a list of dates for our meets are as follows.
Mon 1st March
Thurs 1st April
Wed 5th May
Tues 1st June
Thurs 1st July
Wed 4th Aug
Wed 1st Sept
Wed 6th Oct
Mon 1st Nov"


----------



## p7 TTj

Just realised I can't make this one also  , away for the first part of Easter at my Dad's in the Lakes and leaving mid afternoon thursday to avoid some of the bank holiday traffic.

Will do my best to make the next one, and in the meantime will keep an eye out for any cruises or events you peeps might be going on.

Cheers
Jon


----------



## gday

I'll defo come along to one of these over the next few months - it'll be cool to put some faces to names


----------



## les

gday said:


> I'll defo come along to one of these over the next few months - it'll be cool to put some faces to names


Hi and welcome.
I will add you to my NW emailing circle which I use to keep people up to date of whats going on.


----------



## shshivji

I'd like to make one of the meets but unfortunatly can't do the 1st of April as i'm visiting the in-laws. Hopefully do the next one though and meet some of you lot. Would also be very interested in a cruise, could be a good day out.      

Shak


----------



## les

shshivji said:


> I'd like to make one of the meets but unfortunatly can't do the 1st of April as i'm visiting the in-laws. Hopefully do the next one though and meet some of you lot. Would also be very interested in a cruise, could be a good day out.
> 
> Shak


 Hi Shak and welcome.
I have added you to my list of NW bandits so any mass PMs I send out you will receive a copy mostly to inform of up coming meets,cruises and reminders. Check out the events board as they are 2 already planned for the summer with more to come.


----------



## shshivji

les said:


> shshivji said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to make one of the meets but unfortunatly can't do the 1st of April as i'm visiting the in-laws. Hopefully do the next one though and meet some of you lot. Would also be very interested in a cruise, could be a good day out.
> 
> Shak
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Shak and welcome.
> I have added you to my list of NW bandits so any mass PMs I send out you will receive a copy mostly to inform of up coming meets,cruises and reminders. Check out the events board as they are 2 already planned for the summer with more to come.
Click to expand...

cheers pal

Shak


----------



## lisa-tt-lover

Hi all, I'm new to the forum and live in Southport and I'm really interested in the NW meets. Can you tell me how many usually get together for the meets and male/female split, and a little bit about what goes on?

Thanks


----------



## Mark Davies

Hello Lisa.

The monthly meets are quite new but they tend to attract about a dozen people and it's not all blokes - there are several female regulars. In fact you're unlikely even to be the only female attendee from Southport!

At this time of year it's generally a get-together, a chance to see the work that's been done to cars since the last meet, some food if you want it but mostly a bit of chat. However, as we enter the spring and a bit of daylight late into the evenings we're likely to go for the odd short spin. As much as anything else it's an opportunity to get to know each other better and discuss ideas for future events.

Naturally the best way to find out what goes on is to just turn up and see. You'll be most welcome.


----------



## les

lisa-tt-lover said:


> Hi all, I'm new to the forum and live in Southport and I'm really interested in the NW meets. Can you tell me how many usually get together for the meets and male/female split, and a little bit about what goes on?
> 
> Thanks


 Hiya Lisa.
Let me intro myself I am the NW rep and I get to organise many of the meets etc for my sins. I will add you to my "band or brothers" PMing list which I use to help keep the rabble informed. However check out the events forum for details of up coming events. We meet at the Sandpiper hotel just outside Ormskirk on Southport Old road. The next meet is on Thursday the 1st of April 7-30 to 8pm and yuor most welcome to join us. While its still dark we wont be going anywhere just social meets but plan a few drive outs in the summer. Upcoming events include Llandudno and Wallney island in Cumbria which can be found in the events section. Number vary but for a cruise expect in the region of 20 cars depending. Any questions just ask.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Grahamstt

Hi Les, 
I'm interested to come to the 1st April meet but can you put me on your pm list in case I dont make it so it will remind of future meetings.
Cheer Graham


----------



## les

Hi Garham,
Done mate. Will be good to see you.



Grahamstt said:


> Hi Les,
> I'm interested to come to the 1st April meet but can you put me on your pm list in case I dont make it so it will remind of future meetings.
> Cheer Graham


----------



## Redscouse

Might try and pop along to this meet, i havent been to a NW meet for a fair few months now 

Paul


----------



## Sickboy

Redscouse said:


> Might try and pop along to this meet, i havent been to a NW meet for a fair few months now
> 
> Paul


Cool, don't forget my banana choco flakes!


----------



## Redscouse

Sickboy said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Might try and pop along to this meet, i havent been to a NW meet for a fair few months now
> 
> Paul
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, don't forget my banana choco flakes!
Click to expand...

Dream on Paul :lol:


----------



## Mark Davies

Redscouse said:


> Might try and pop along to this meet, i havent been to a NW meet for a fair few months now
> 
> Paul


The Sandpiper is surrounded by ploughed fields - you'll feel right at home! :wink:


----------



## ImolaTT

Mark Davies said:


> Hello Lisa.
> 
> The monthly meets are quite new but they tend to attract about a dozen people and it's not all blokes - there are several female regulars. In fact you're unlikely even to be the only female attendee from Southport!
> 
> At this time of year it's generally a get-together, a chance to see the work that's been done to cars since the last meet, some food if you want it but mostly a bit of chat. However, as we enter the spring and a bit of daylight late into the evenings we're likely to go for the odd short spin. As much as anything else it's an opportunity to get to know each other better and discuss ideas for future events.
> 
> Naturally the best way to find out what goes on is to just turn up and see. You'll be most welcome.


hi lisa welcome to the mad house :wink: i live in southport too i will be going to the next meet so hope to see you soon


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Redscouse said:


> Might try and pop along to this meet, i havent been to a NW meet for a fair few months now
> 
> Paul


If ya do give me a nudge and i'll give you the walkie talkie money for italy !!


----------



## bigsyd

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Might try and pop along to this meet, i havent been to a NW meet for a fair few months now
> 
> Paul
> 
> 
> 
> If ya do give me a nudge and i'll give you the walkie talkie money for italy !!
Click to expand...

good idea.. me 2


----------



## Sonatina

Hi Les and all.
I'll be along on Thursday for the Sandpiper meet to see all the usual friendly faces.

:wink: Cheers, Mark


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

i'll be there also... potentially in a 340lb/ft front wheel drive TT [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Redscouse

I will be there also on Thursday, so those of you coming that owe me £10 for the walkie talkies please bring it 
(tony, syd and mark h  )

See you all there 

Paul


----------



## les

Just an heads up to all the Band of Brothers re tomorrow nights meet at the Sandpiper. Be there or be square


----------



## ImolaTT

ill be there save me a seat :lol:


----------



## bigsyd

will be there les, 1st outing for lindas finished (for now :roll: )TT


----------



## TT5 4 JON

i'll be there les m8. looking 4ward to it not been to anything for a while now.


----------



## Marco34

bigsyd said:


> will be there les, 1st outing for lindas finished (for now :roll: )TT


I've seen this twice recently Syd. Beacon Lane in a morning and past the Wayfarer one evening. I recognised the old number plate from the QS.


----------



## bigsyd

Marco34 said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> will be there les, 1st outing for lindas finished (for now :roll: )TT
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen this twice recently Syd. Beacon Lane in a morning and past the Wayfarer one evening. I recognised the old number plate from the QS.
Click to expand...

hi m8 yes it will be the wife, she works at R&D Facility for C-TEC laboratories

Dark Lane, Mawdesley,

what did you think of the TT m8


----------



## Marco34

bigsyd said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> will be there les, 1st outing for lindas finished (for now :roll: )TT
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen this twice recently Syd. Beacon Lane in a morning and past the Wayfarer one evening. I recognised the old number plate from the QS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hi m8 yes it will be the wife, she works at R&D Facility for C-TEC laboratories
> 
> Dark Lane, Mawdesley,
> 
> what did you think of the TT m8
Click to expand...

Nice route to work Mawdesley apart from the pot holes! The car looks good, always shiny. To be honest I've only seen it head on and for a short time. It looks better than when I first saw the pics on the forum; shinier. Have you done work to the body?

I'll see better tonight, if it stays light long enough. Not sure I want to get mine out. Garaged and clean! :roll:


----------



## Redscouse

Sorry guys

Im gonna have to pull out of tonight as ive been FORCED :x into picking somebody up later tonight @ 8pm, which means there is no way i can attend this meet  

Have a good one, dont think ive been to a NW one this year yet, maybe the next one in May!

Have fun

Paul


----------



## shell

Thank you for the head up Les, cant make tonight 

Car is un road worthy 

Have fun everyone, look forward to the pics :mrgreen:

Shell


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

looks like i's just the hardcore members then :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Marco34

Had to leave work with a migraine; aura the lot. Been in bed and just got with sore head so will see how I am in an hour else I will have to miss. Miffed as it's turned out nice too.


----------



## Sonatina

Thoroughly enjoyable evening at the Sandpiper all. Thanks Les for organising - you can't 'alf pick the weather mate - plus i owe you a pint mate 

Andrea and Marco thanks heaps for the good company and conversation :wink: :wink:

Looking forward to the next one now! 

Cheers, Mark


----------



## ImolaTT

hi mark yes it was a very enjoyable evening ime liking your new leds look really good 8) thats give me something else to think about :lol: 
see you next time andrea


----------



## les

Here ya go my "band of Brothers". Bit dark then it was late on in the evening. I should have tried fill in flash.









Good to see so many of you again last night. I counted 16 cars in total which was a bloody good turn out seeing a number dropped out for various reasons. Light nights are not far off now so we will see if we can't get a few cruises going to Formby/Birkdale and Southport.


----------



## Trev TT

Sorry missed this one, been realy busy this week with work. Will try for the next one Les.


----------



## Marco34

Sonatina said:


> Thoroughly enjoyable evening at the Sandpiper all. Thanks Les for organising - you can't 'alf pick the weather mate - plus i owe you a pint mate
> 
> Andrea and Marco thanks heaps for the good company and conversation :wink: :wink:
> 
> Looking forward to the next one now!
> 
> Cheers, Mark


It was indeed, another good one Les, thanks. Very enjoyable companyMark and Andrea, many thanks; interesting topics and conversation 

Look forward to seeing you all again at the next one.

Andrea - what was that website where you bought all those bits you were showing me? I forget.

Cheers
Mark


----------



## les

Hey, don't be thanking me you guys make it what it is. Same if its crap BTW :lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

I'm just happy my car impressed mattB :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## les

tony_rigby_uk said:


> I'm just happy my car impressed mattB :lol: :lol: :lol:


 Yeah but hes a lair Tony  
:lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

les said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just happy my car impressed mattB :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but hes a lair Tony
> :lol:
Click to expand...

come back when you have another 30 torque les :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## les

tony_rigby_uk said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just happy my car impressed mattB :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but hes a lair Tony
> :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> come back when you have another 30 torque les :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

 Na I will come back when your new OEM clutch goes walk abouts mate which wont be so long :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

les said:


> come back when you have another 30 torque les :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 Na I will come back when your new OEM clutch goes walk abouts mate which wont be so long :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:[/quote]

keep dreaming rteckon i'll get at least another 20k out of it... bearing in mine it's only done about 15k :lol: :lol:


----------



## les

tony_rigby_uk said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> come back when you have another 30 torque les :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Na I will come back when your new OEM clutch goes walk abouts mate which wont be so long :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

keep dreaming rteckon i'll get at least another 20k out of it... bearing in mine it's only done about 15k :lol: :lol:[/quote]

You wish mate then again the internals might go first anyway


----------



## ozwigan

listen guys if you are gonna keep arguing about your clutches why dont you buy a v6


----------



## les

ozwigan said:


> listen guys if you are gonna keep arguing about your clutches why dont you buy a v6


Hmm replacement clutch or replacement DGS ...no contest and I have a Helex anyway


----------



## shshivji

Gutted I missed it mate, but had a long drive down to Dorset on Thursday, hopefully make the next one 

Shak


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

ozwigan said:


> listen guys if you are gonna keep arguing about your clutches why dont you buy a v6


couldn't live without boost  now a v6 turbo would be worth considering but as it stands.. NA engines just don't hack it.. i'd much rather have a turbo... i mean really v6's can't be that great or the TTS wouldn't drop a cylinder and be a V5 turbo. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Matt B

Hey Tony have you bent a rod yet.........


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Matt B said:


> Hey Tony have you bent a rod yet.........


No but i'm being carefull (not that it'll help as the torque is quite low in the rev range so if it's going to bend it'll bend before 3500RPM :lol: :lol:

i have put all the graphs up in the other post... and good news i've got a DIFF very cheap..


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Events this weekend !!
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=170213


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Meet on wednesday anyone??? http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=167086


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

lisa-tt-lover said:


> Hi all, I'm new to the forum and live in Southport and I'm really interested in the NW meets. Can you tell me how many usually get together for the meets and male/female split, and a little bit about what goes on?
> 
> Thanks


I think it's safe to say we've scared her off :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

but for any other floaters...

there's a meet tonigh :- http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=167086 it's stockport but should be a good little gathering and a chance for a catch up


----------



## Michael-TT

Hey guys/gals,

I'm a new TT owner in the NW area (near Liverpool) and I may come along to the next meet to see what its all about. At the moment there are no mods on the car (and may never be ) and im still learning all of the lingo! Perhaps I can bug you all with basic questions :lol:


----------



## shshivji

Michael-TT said:


> Hey guys/gals,
> 
> I'm a new TT owner in the NW area (near Liverpool) and I may come along to the next meet to see what its all about. At the moment there are no mods on the car (and may never be ) and im still learning all of the lingo! Perhaps I can bug you all with basic questions :lol:


Welcome pal, I went to my first meet yesterday, its well worth going!! Hope fully see you on the next one

Shak


----------



## les

shshivji said:


> Michael-TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys/gals,
> 
> I'm a new TT owner in the NW area (near Liverpool) and I may come along to the next meet to see what its all about. At the moment there are no mods on the car (and may never be ) and im still learning all of the lingo! Perhaps I can bug you all with basic questions :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome pal, I went to my first meet yesterday, its well worth going!! Hope fully see you on the next one
> 
> Shak
Click to expand...

 Hi Shak,
Good to see you mate. Check out the events section for further meets. However I also keep my "band of Brothers" informed via PMs of whats going on in the NW.
Les.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Michael-TT said:


> Hey guys/gals,
> 
> I'm a new TT owner in the NW area (near Liverpool) and I may come along to the next meet to see what its all about. At the moment there are no mods on the car (and may never be ) and im still learning all of the lingo! Perhaps I can bug you all with basic questions :lol:


once bitten by the modding bug there is no turning back [smiley=bigcry.gif]

My total spend on repairs / modification yesterday hit a high on £9500 [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Michael-TT

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Michael-TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys/gals,
> 
> I'm a new TT owner in the NW area (near Liverpool) and I may come along to the next meet to see what its all about. At the moment there are no mods on the car (and may never be ) and im still learning all of the lingo! Perhaps I can bug you all with basic questions :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> once bitten by the modding bug there is no turning back [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> My total spend on repairs / modification yesterday hit a high on £9500 [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

Oh my word.. I don't think I have that kind of cash sat in my back pocket!


----------



## Mark Davies

tony_rigby_uk said:


> My total spend on repairs / modification yesterday hit a high on £9500 [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Come on Tony - catch up! Won't be surprised if you overtake me very soon though.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Mark Davies said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> My total spend on repairs / modification yesterday hit a high on £9500 [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Tony - catch up! Won't be surprised if you overtake me very soon though.
Click to expand...

christ.... and ya still only stage #1???????????? :roll:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigsyd

there i was...merrily tootling along in my QS...mods... no need for mods in a QS, then one day i was at awesome having a small and cheap job done on the car, chatting to this very nice young chap tony :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: rigby... come and have a ride in my car he said  ok i said.... [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] god knows how many thousands later [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
and then ended up buying another TT to look after the QS [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]

so the moral of the story is...do not go for a ride in tonys TT :wink:


----------



## shshivji

bigsyd said:


> there i was...merrily tootling along in my QS...mods... no need for mods in a QS, then one day i was at awesome having a small and cheap job done on the car, chatting to this very nice young chap tony :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: rigby... come and have a ride in my car he said  ok i said.... [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] god knows how many thousands later [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> and then ended up buying another TT to look after the QS [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> so the moral of the story is...do not go for a ride in tonys TT :wink:


lol :lol: :lol: :lol: Thats what i'm worried about after meeting Tony!!

Shak


----------



## les

shshivji said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> there i was...merrily tootling along in my QS...mods... no need for mods in a QS, then one day i was at awesome having a small and cheap job done on the car, chatting to this very nice young chap tony :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: rigby... come and have a ride in my car he said  ok i said.... [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] god knows how many thousands later [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> and then ended up buying another TT to look after the QS [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> so the moral of the story is...do not go for a ride in tonys TT :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> lol :lol: :lol: :lol: Thats what i'm worried about after meeting Tony!!
> 
> Shak
Click to expand...

Br afraid be VERY afraid :twisted:


----------



## victoria

I'll try and get down to the next one - picking my new baby up hopefully later this week - another girlie to be added to forum


----------



## les

victoria said:


> I'll try and get down to the next one - picking my new baby up hopefully later this week - another girlie to be added to forum


Welcome Victoria, Lets have a few pic's etc when you have your TT. Check out the events section for cruises etc. Next scheduled cruise is to Llandudno on Sunday the 13th June.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

victoria said:


> I'll try and get down to the next one - picking my new baby up hopefully later this week - another girlie to be added to forum


ignore les, he's going a little senile in his old age....

since this is posted in the NW Monthly meets then next scheduled monthly meet is *Wed 5th May* however if you just can't wait that long to start showing off your tt there is also a event on the 2nd of may which is here http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=166764

and les... check your diary matey :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## les

tony_rigby_uk said:


> victoria said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try and get down to the next one - picking my new baby up hopefully later this week - another girlie to be added to forum
> 
> 
> 
> ignore les, he's going a little senile in his old age....
> 
> since this is posted in the NW Monthly meets then next scheduled monthly meet is *Wed 5th May* however if you just can't wait that long to start showing off your tt there is also a event on the 2nd of may which is here http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=166764
> 
> and les... check your diary matey :roll: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

 Am going to that but its not billed as a NW cruise Tony :-*


----------



## Sonatina

Damn. Just noticed its 5th of May next meet and I'm off to Gozo 4th May. If the planes are still grounded i'll be at this. BTW is this volcanic ash sh .te damaging our paintwork? Just spent a good 4 hours pampering the car on saturday, culminating in a coat of protective sealant just in case ....
:wink: 
Mark


----------



## victoria

Haha ... well I'll def try to get to this one - if not will be the one after ... hoping to have her by Tursday so will try and get some piccies sorted ... very exciting


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

victoria said:


> Haha ... well I'll def try to get to this one - if not will be the one after ... hoping to have her by Tursday so will try and get some piccies sorted ... very exciting


I'm sure it'll look lush... (don't they all) be good to see a new face.. and deffo get the piccies up.. it helps us spot it when traveling around the NW


----------



## victoria

Will do ... got my plate going on her too so you cant miss me - V9KKY

So do people actually let on and be friendly? Had a VX220 before winter and loved the fax all other VX/Lotus owners let on - missed it in the 4x4 ... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## victoria

Oh and the car has a bit of kit on it but reading what others have written, may not put any pics on - scared of insults


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

victoria said:


> Oh and the car has a bit of kit on it but reading what others have written, may not put any pics on - scared of insults


Depends on the Kit, Jon, had the skirts and les has a big chin spoiler... wouldn't worry about it.. each to their own, but there is a genuine audi kit for the car that never gets geered at.. so you should be fine


----------



## shell

Its your car hun and if you love it, who cares what anyone else think :mrgreen:

I wont be out for a bit, car is having some work and i am not embarassing my self in a pug at a TT meet

Shell


----------



## victoria

Well from looking on the web it looks like a full Reiger kit?? In my opinion it looks amazing but if nobody else likes it tough :twisted: haha ... will try and get some piccie soon.


----------



## les

tony_rigby_uk said:


> victoria said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and the car has a bit of kit on it but reading what others have written, may not put any pics on - scared of insults
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on the Kit, Jon, had the skirts and les has a big chin spoiler... wouldn't worry about it.. each to their own, but there is a genuine audi kit for the car that never gets geered at.. so you should be fine
Click to expand...

Oi don't forget my FAMOUS light masks :roll:


----------



## Mark Davies

*In*famous, Les. The word is *INFAMOUS*.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Mark Davies said:


> *In*famous, Les. The word is *INFAMOUS*.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Matt B

shell said:


> Its your car hun and if you love it, who cares what anyone else think :mrgreen:
> 
> I wont be out for a bit, *car is having some work *and i am not embarassing my self in a pug at a TT meet
> 
> Shell


Whats that Shell, are you doing some modifications :wink:

I know you are having it surgically removed from Lee's ramps :lol:


----------



## les

Mark Davies said:


> *In*famous, Les. The word is *INFAMOUS*.


Nope ... well both actually in fact they are so FAMOUS I dernt remove them even if I wanted to Mark [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

les said:


> Mark Davies said:
> 
> 
> 
> *In*famous, Les. The word is *INFAMOUS*.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope ... well both actually in fact they are so FAMOUS I dernt remove them even if I wanted to Mark [smiley=gossip.gif]
Click to expand...

I know we won't be able to take the mickey then :lol:


----------



## shell

Matt B said:


> shell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its your car hun and if you love it, who cares what anyone else think :mrgreen:
> 
> I wont be out for a bit, *car is having some work *and i am not embarassing my self in a pug at a TT meet
> 
> Shell
> 
> 
> 
> Whats that Shell, are you doing some modifications :wink:
> 
> I know you are having it surgically removed from Lee's ramps :lol:
Click to expand...

Maybe :lol: waiting on some stuff to arrive though so not even started properly yet aaaghhhhh!!! Your friends car will be in first

Its going to get stressful :wink:


----------



## les

Don't forget boys and girls we have our monthly meet this coming Wednesday the 5th of May same time same venue. Be there or be square. :roll:


----------



## Grahamstt

I'll be there but pregnant daughter Emily is getting toooo big and might not come
See you Wed
Graham


----------



## Mark Davies

Just might have my car back in one piece by Wednesday, so if I do I'll be along. Someone will have to buy the drinks though - I'll be skint! :?


----------



## les

Mark Davies said:


> Just might have my car back in one piece by Wednesday, so if I do I'll be along. Someone will have to buy the drinks though - I'll be skint! :?


Be good to see yo Mark, I'll buy you a pint. On second thoughts leave your car cos you will probably go home pissed.


----------



## shshivji

I should be there pal

SHak


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

sorry guys,

i can't make it at the moment (got too much work on)... which is such a shame i really wanted to catch up and get in touch with the Italy lot with regard to final preperations :?

i'll do my best but doubt i'll be there [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Mark Davies

Car won't be ready after all so don't worry Les, you can put your wallet away! Maybe next month.


----------



## p7 TTj

Wont be able to make this one as it's falling on the wedneday this time round when my wife works and ive got the 3 year old to look after!

However just a quick update guys, new motor found and now sat in the garage.

In time i will post up some pics, i know not a TT, but a nice motor i have found.

Managed to get a fully loaded 2002 BMW 330Ci with M Sports Pack. Black in colour, with matching hardtop roof and only 65k mileage. FSH, Sat Nav / TV the works!

Hoping that with it having all the bits on, the same modding bug doesnt bite like it did when I got my TT!!!! :lol:

Anyway will try and make the 1st June meet and show some of you what replaced my much loved TT.

Cheers for now
Jon


----------



## shshivji

how many people are coming tonight then Les

Shak


----------



## les

shshivji said:


> how many people are coming tonight then Les
> 
> Shak


That my friend is a good question perhaps we should do a roll call/head count although last meet a similar number of people cried off but we still had plenty there. :roll: Also many just turn up without posting to say they are coming. So don't forget all tonight's the night. Details on the first post on this thread.


----------



## ImolaTT

hi les 
ill be there


----------



## les

ImolaTT said:


> hi les
> ill be there


Nice one Andrea see you there as per.


----------



## SpenTT

Hi Les! I'll be along tonight,

Syd if you see this! Can you bring those LED's tonight and ofcourse your knowledge on how to fit them 

Laters patata's

Spen


----------



## shshivji

les said:


> ImolaTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi les
> ill be there
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one Andrea see you there as per.
Click to expand...

Les could I ask a favour. Can you take me out in your car when we get there please, Just wanna listen to the sound of your turbo spool if thats ok? also what time do you usually leave pal

Shak


----------



## les

shshivji said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImolaTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi les
> ill be there
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one Andrea see you there as per.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Les could I ask a favour. Can you take me out in your car when we get there please, Just wanna listen to the sound of your turbo spool if thats ok? also what time do you usually leave pal
> 
> Shak
Click to expand...

 Hi Shak, Yeah sure but not sure you will hear it spool over my exhaust lol. We tend to drift away with the later ones leaving 10-30ish but whenever really.


----------



## Marco34

I'll be there tonight.


----------



## Marco34

SpenTT said:


> Hi Les! I'll be along tonight,
> 
> Syd if you see this! Can you bring those LED's tonight and ofcourse your knowledge on how to fit them
> 
> Laters patata's
> 
> Spen


LED lights - fitted some to interior and having a fiasco with them!!! Is Syd the LED man?


----------



## shshivji

les said:


> hi les
> ill be there


 Hi Shak, Yeah sure but not sure you will hear it spool over my exhaust lol. We tend to drift away with the later ones leaving 10-30ish but whenever really.[/quote]

Sorry pal, I meant what time do you leave from home to get there 

Shak


----------



## les

shshivji said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi les
> ill be there
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Shak, Yeah sure but not sure you will hear it spool over my exhaust lol. We tend to drift away with the later ones leaving 10-30ish but whenever really.
Click to expand...

Sorry pal, I meant what time do you leave from home to get there 

Shak[/quote]

Harr right ermm about 7pm ish


----------



## shshivji

les said:


> shshivji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi les
> ill be there
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Shak, Yeah sure but not sure you will hear it spool over my exhaust lol. We tend to drift away with the later ones leaving 10-30ish but whenever really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry pal, I meant what time do you leave from home to get there
> 
> Shak
Click to expand...

Harr right ermm about 7pm ish[/quote]

Cheers les, never been before so I just wondered how long I'll need. See you there pal

Shak


----------



## les

Not the biggest turnout we have had after a number of cancellations but that's the way it goes. However we had 9 cars and 12 people which isnt bad. Hi to the new people who joined us for the firs time, sorry I didn't get your names. WE will be doing a cruise from the Sandpiper to Southport and perhaps have a BBQ at Ainsdale or Formby once we get ( if) better weather over the next few months. Here's a few pic's of the night inc one from a new member Jan who tried to sneak in with her heavily disguised yellow TT. :roll:

























The sneaky offending person.  








Some of the band of brothers.









See you all at the next meet on the 1st June which is a Tuesday evening.


----------



## Marco34

I really thought that was another yellow TT! 

Nice to see new faces and it's amazing how fast an evening goes even without a cruise.

A run out next time will be great. I'm expecting you to book great weather again Les, like the Southport run, only a bit warmer.


----------



## Sonatina

Sorry I missed this one guys/ gals - however, just writing from a sunny hotel balcony in Marselforn, Gozo(!).  
They have a small - but select - car-tuning scene out this way (mainly Japanese cars, Honda's/ RX7's). But in the capital Victoria, I've just seen a nice black Mk1 TT outside a shop selling alloy wheels .... anyone on the forum i wonder?

Will be at the next meet Les for sure.

:wink: Mark

PS: Mark/ Andrea
I 'may' have news on my new wheels soon as Rob has been in touch ... will let you both know when i get back!


----------



## Mark Davies

Typically I got my car back today, just a day late. Hopefully I will be along next month and we'll get good enough weather for a bit of a spin.


----------



## les

Mark Davies said:


> Typically I got my car back today, just a day late. Hopefully I will be along next month and we'll get good enough weather for a bit of a spin.


Glad you got your car back Mark and hope the damage to the bank balance wasn't as painful as you thought it was going to be. Lets hope you now have many thousands and thousands of trouble free motoring miles ahead of you. Be good to see you at the next meet in June,


----------



## Mark Davies

It was every bit as expensive as I feared and my painted manifold got ruined in the process. A quite unsatisfactory experience all round.


----------



## Marco34

Sonatina said:


> Sorry I missed this one guys/ gals - however, just writing from a sunny hotel balcony in Marselforn, Gozo(!).
> They have a small - but select - car-tuning scene out this way (mainly Japanese cars, Honda's/ RX7's). But in the capital Victoria, I've just seen a nice black Mk1 TT outside a shop selling alloy wheels .... anyone on the forum i wonder?
> 
> Will be at the next meet Les for sure.
> 
> :wink: Mark
> 
> PS: Mark/ Andrea
> I 'may' have news on my new wheels soon as Rob has been in touch ... will let you both know when i get back!


I suspect the weather is somewhat better over there. Have a great holiday. Catch up at the next one.


----------



## hawkeye

We would like to thank everyone last night for making us feel really welcome on our very first North West meet.
Hopefully there might be another mark 2 TT along at the next meet.
Though it was really good to see all the mark 1's in such pristine condition.
Thanks again....looking forward to seeing you all at the next meet.
Derek & Karen


----------



## les

hawkeye said:


> We would like to thank everyone last night for making us feel really welcome on our very first North West meet.
> Hopefully there might be another mark 2 TT along at the next meet.
> Though it was really good to see all the mark 1's in such pristine condition.
> Thanks again....looking forward to seeing you all at the next meet.
> Derek & Karen


Glad you enjoyed your first NW meet. I know not much happened apart from car chat etc but come better weather and light evenings we will be off on a run etc. Also check out the events section esp my Big Syd Big rock cruise coming up on the 2f
13th of June and the Walney Island meet and cruise in August. They will both be cracking days out esp if the weather holds. Hope to see you both at the June NW meet same time same venue on the 1st June.


----------



## shshivji

Enjoyed the meet Les, looking forward to the next one  

Shak


----------



## les

Just a heads up to remind you of the next North West meet is a week this coming Tuesday 1st June. (not next Tuesday as suggested earlier ) All are welcome to attend so why not drop in and say hi. Meeting as usual at the Sandpiper pub on the outskirts of Ormskirk on the A570 the address is. The Sandpiper, Holly Farm, Ormskirk Old Road, Bickerstaffe, Ormskirk, L39 0HD. Meeting time is between 7-30pm to 8pm. Now what do you think of a beach BBQ at Ainsdale as the weather is set to be fine (if it isnt then another time) Bring your BBQ and whatever you want to eat. Andrea as this is your area is Ainsdale the best location? Let me know guys what you think of this idea over the weekend.

Thanks

Les.


----------



## shshivji

les said:


> Just a heads up to remind you of the next North West meet is a week this coming Tuesday 1st June. (not next Tuesday as suggested earlier ) All are welcome to attend so why not drop in and say hi. Meeting as usual at the Sandpiper pub on the outskirts of Ormskirk on the A570 the address is. The Sandpiper, Holly Farm, Ormskirk Old Road, Bickerstaffe, Ormskirk, L39 0HD. Meeting time is between 7-30pm to 8pm. Now what do you think of a beach BBQ at Ainsdale as the weather is set to be fine (if it isnt then another time) Bring your BBQ and whatever you want to eat. Andrea as this is your area is Ainsdale the best location? Let me know guys what you think of this idea over the weekend.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Les.


Count me in  

Shak


----------



## mark_hogan

Was looking forward to the bbq on the beach but wont beable to do this meet as its the day will be travelling home from Italy. Same for quite a few of the north west lot.............hopefully the weather will still be fine on the next meet for another bbq  
Mark


----------



## shshivji

Les, wouldn't it be better to have the next NW meet a week later if allot of NW'ers are going on the Italy trip??

Shak


----------



## les

shshivji said:


> Les, wouldn't it be better to have the next NW meet a week later if allot of NW'ers are going on the Italy trip??
> 
> Shak


OK lets see what the rest think. Shall we have it the following week on then guys possibly the Wednesday evening? ( which is when we hold meets if the 1st of the month falls on a weekend) ? All those in favour say so ASAP.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

or just change it to the wednesday... can't do thursday as will be cramming for my last exam... !!!!!!!!


----------



## les

Right lets postpone it to the following Wednesday (the week after) that's the 9th of June. as per my PM to all. We will do a weather check on the day as to having a BBQ or not.


----------



## hawkeye

Looking forward to meeting you all again on 9 June ...especially as i now have picked my own car.
Derek/Karen.


----------



## shshivji

Yep thats fine by me les

Shak


----------



## Marco34

Fine with me too. 8)


----------



## Nikki.x

Glad I just read this - Was going to say I can't make the next meet but if you change it to 9th I can as I pick my TT up on the 5th  So I should be able to come along - does someone pm details have i read to keep me reminded.


----------



## les

Nikki.x said:


> Glad I just read this - Was going to say I can't make the next meet but if you change it to 9th I can as I pick my TT up on the 5th  So I should be able to come along - does someone pm details have i read to keep me reminded.


Hi Nikki and glad to have you on board,
I have a little problem in that I can only circulate up to 30 members per PM and I already have 30 on my PM circulation list. However What I tend to do (along with PMing reminders on muy list) is post on here reminding people the day before and again on the day giving a heads up. We have settled on Weds the 9th of June now for the next meet. What you can also do is check out the very first post on here to find out a list of monthly meet dates which I will update as and when required but that should be a rare thing to be honest as most dates will stay as published on the first post of this thread. Will be good to see you at the next meet. 
Les.


----------



## Nikki.x

Thanks Les, noo problem ill keep my eye on this post. See you on the 9th


----------



## ozwigan

then maybe you need an understudy les to spread the word a disciple to send your pms amen


----------



## les

ozwigan said:


> then maybe you need an understudy les to spread the word a disciple to send your pms amen


All I need is extra PM capability


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

les said:


> ozwigan said:
> 
> 
> 
> then maybe you need an understudy les to spread the word a disciple to send your pms amen
> 
> 
> 
> All I need is extra PM capability
Click to expand...

And maybe a bigger turbo and to lose the light masks


----------



## TT5 4 JON

just picked this thread up. great news for me les as i would'nt have been able to make the 1st due to work comitments, in fact won't be able to make the next few meets.
john


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Hey Les, how was the guiness in the garden and did her indoors finish the ironing x x x x :wink:


----------



## les

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Hey Les, how was the guiness in the garden and did her indoors finish the ironing x x x x :wink:


Am saying nowt [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Mark Davies

Well I should just about be able to make it after all providing I can finish work on time, so it will be nice to see all the new people I've missed over the previous months that my car has been in the garage. Are we still contemplating a run out to Formby?


----------



## les

Mark Davies said:


> Well I should just about be able to make it after all providing I can finish work on time, so it will be nice to see all the new people I've missed over the previous months that my car has been in the garage. Are we still contemplating a run out to Formby?


Yes Mark we are weather permitting. I will do a rain/weather check on the morning of the 9th and post on here if its looking like a goer. If not then perhaps the following meet in July. So guys get those BBQs cleaned and ready to the evening.


----------



## Sonatina

Cookin' with gas for the 9th Les - see y'all there ...
:wink: 
Cheers, Mark


----------



## SpenTT

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Hey Les, how was the guiness in the garden and did her indoors finish the ironing x x x x :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Les even thou you didnt come to Italy.....You was with us in spirit with that text fella....Legend

Spen :wink:


----------



## les

SpenTT said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Les, how was the guiness in the garden and did her indoors finish the ironing x x x x :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Les even thou you didnt come to Italy.....You was with us in spirit with that text fella....Legend
> 
> Spen :wink:
Click to expand...

 :lol: cheers mate :wink:


----------



## LucyLooToo

Going to try and make it work permitting.... Don't you all laugh at my standard car though... Or , ahem, my parking :roll: What with being a girl and all!


----------



## Grahamstt

dont worry about that my car looks standard
See you there
Graham


----------



## mark_hogan

Me and Cheryl will be there. Just hope the weather is good 8)

Mark


----------



## bigsyd

will see you all on the 9th, is the time around 7-7.30...linda will be there also


----------



## les

bigsyd said:


> will see you all on the 9th, is the time around 7-7.30...linda will be there also


Yep I think we need to meet early as poss if we are going to have a BBQ on the beach so if peeps can arrive no later than 7-30pm that would help. I am thinking Ainsdale would be best. Andrea (ImolaTT) its your neck of the woods what do you think?


----------



## WesTTR

Am going to do my best to pop along and say hi. We are in Blackpool so doesn't look like it's too far away


----------



## les

WesTTR said:


> Am going to do my best to pop along and say hi. We are in Blackpool so doesn't look like it's too far away


Your more than welcome to join us of course. Always good to see new members.


----------



## Mark Davies

les said:


> Yep I think we need to meet early as poss if we are going to have a BBQ on the beach so if peeps can arrive no later than 7-30pm that would help.


If anything we could do with being even earlier. Can most make it for 7.00?


----------



## les

Mark Davies said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep I think we need to meet early as poss if we are going to have a BBQ on the beach so if peeps can arrive no later than 7-30pm that would help.
> 
> 
> 
> If anything we could do with being even earlier. Can most make it for 7.00?
Click to expand...

Yep agree Mark. I can so hope all will be able unless they meet us there. I am thinking Shore road/Promenade Ainsdale as the place to have the BBQ but would be good if we could all meet up at the Sandpiper first.


----------



## Matt B

les said:


> Mark Davies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep I think we need to meet early as poss if we are going to have a BBQ on the beach so if peeps can arrive no later than 7-30pm that would help.
> 
> 
> 
> If anything we could do with being even earlier. Can most make it for 7.00?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep agree Mark. I can so hope all will be able unless they meet us there. I am thinking Shore road/Promenade Ainsdale as the place to have the BBQ but would be good if we could all meet up at the Sandpiper first.
Click to expand...

Hi Les,

I think that Formby Point would be better for the BBQ. I think thats Lifeboat road - Formby. You can get to a large car park (gravel) thats really close to the dunes, they have some picnic benches there and its a short hop on foot if anyone wants to go down to the shore.


----------



## les

Matt B said:


> Hi Les,
> 
> I think that Formby Point would be better for the BBQ. I think thats Lifeboat road - Formby. You can get to a large car park (gravel) thats really close to the dunes, they have some picnic benches there and its a short hop on foot if anyone wants to go down to the shore.


Just had a reply to a PM from Andrea (aka ImolaTT) she tells me you can park on the beach at Ainsdale FOC and its a good place to have a BBQ.


----------



## Matt B

les said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Les,
> 
> I think that Formby Point would be better for the BBQ. I think thats Lifeboat road - Formby. You can get to a large car park (gravel) thats really close to the dunes, they have some picnic benches there and its a short hop on foot if anyone wants to go down to the shore.
> 
> 
> 
> Just had a reply to a PM from Andrea (aka ImolaTT) she tells me you can park on the beach at Ainsdale FOC and its a good place to have a BBQ. So quick question to all Formby or Ainsdale guys. Let me know on here ASAP and no later then Monday so I can post up where we will head to.
> 
> Cheers.
Click to expand...

You can park on the beach but it is SAND ......not too keen on that myself. Saying that if you go for the beach I will just bring the 4x4. lol


----------



## les

Matt B said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Les,
> 
> I think that Formby Point would be better for the BBQ. I think thats Lifeboat road - Formby. You can get to a large car park (gravel) thats really close to the dunes, they have some picnic benches there and its a short hop on foot if anyone wants to go down to the shore.
> 
> 
> 
> Just had a reply to a PM from Andrea (aka ImolaTT) she tells me you can park on the beach at Ainsdale FOC and its a good place to have a BBQ. So quick question to all Formby or Ainsdale guys. Let me know on here ASAP and no later then Monday so I can post up where we will head to.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can park on the beach but it is SAND ......not too keen on that myself. Saying that if you go for the beach I will just bring the 4x4. lol
Click to expand...

Nowt wrong with compact sand and Ainsdale is quite a bit nearer than Formby. I would like to get to the destination ASAP as by the time we have the BBQs going etc it will be cracking on so all in all I favour Ainsdale.


----------



## Matt B

Les you muppet they are equidistant from the Sandpiper :lol:

**EDITED as I was being far too opinionated :wink:


----------



## les

Matt B said:


> Les you muppet they are equidistant from the Sandpiper :lol:
> 
> I live in Ormskirk remember, I think I know the geography, if you want to become a dictator then please do me the courtesy of thinking up better excuses. :roll:


OK so I was wrong fair enough I was taking advice from another member who knows the area far better than I do. I don't need any excuses if you want to have a go at being the NW rep seeing you think I am some sort of dictator say so and let the NW crew decided. BTW to be a rep you have to make choices and you can't please all the people all of the time and you have to dictate or it becomes a shambles but then maybe you think you can. So fancy it? :wink:


----------



## Matt B

les said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Les you muppet they are equidistant from the Sandpiper :lol:
> 
> I live in Ormskirk remember, I think I know the geography, if you want to become a dictator then please do me the courtesy of thinking up better excuses. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so I was wrong fair enough I was taking advice from another member who knows the area far better than I do. I don't need any excuses if you want to have a go at being the NW rep seeing you think I am some sort of dictator say so and let the NW crew decided. BTW to be a rep you have to make choices and you can't please all the people all of the time and you have to dictate or it becomes a shambles but then maybe you think you can. So fancy it? :wink:
Click to expand...

As you know I changed my response before you posted this reply, but seeing as you want to carry it on then I will oblige.

I wasnt complaining about the fact that you took advice off another forum member, I was complaining that you dismissed my suggestion without even having the decency to check it out first. In my opinion being a rep is not about making decisions, its about being a representative for us, listening to us when we make suggestion. I really dont think being the rep gives you the "golden vote" does it? 
I voted for you because I knew you would always represent the North West very well, I think you are a good ambassador for the area and are always welcoming to new members, but you always did that without the title anyway. In fact before we had a rep we did very well for a long time, with maybe a slightly more demcratic style :?


----------



## les

Matt B said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Les you muppet they are equidistant from the Sandpiper :lol:
> 
> I live in Ormskirk remember, I think I know the geography, if you want to become a dictator then please do me the courtesy of thinking up better excuses. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so I was wrong fair enough I was taking advice from another member who knows the area far better than I do. I don't need any excuses if you want to have a go at being the NW rep seeing you think I am some sort of dictator say so and let the NW crew decided. BTW to be a rep you have to make choices and you can't please all the people all of the time and you have to dictate or it becomes a shambles but then maybe you think you can. So fancy it? :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As you know I changed my response before you posted this reply, but seeing as you want to carry it on then I will oblige.
> 
> I wasnt complaining about the fact that you took advice off another forum member, I was complaining that you dismissed my suggestion without even having the decency to check it out first. In my opinion being a rep is not about making decisions, its about being a representative for us, listening to us when we make suggestion. I really dont think being the rep gives you the "golden vote" does it?
> I voted for you because I knew you would always represent the North West very well, I think you are a good ambassador for the area and are always welcoming to new members, but you always did that without the title anyway. In fact before we had a rep we did very well for a long time, with maybe a slightly more demcratic style :?
Click to expand...

Matt, Matt, Matt,
I never dismissed it out of had you angry young man. In fact if the majority wish to go to Formby point so be it. I haven't dismissed anything at all. I was going to have a poll but thought time was a little tight to do so. You have known about this meet and the BBQ for sometime so why didn't you suggest it then instead of leaving it till now? I like to give the members plenty of time and try not to chop and change venues and meets. I did changed the date so that those in the NW who went to Italy could recover and I put the date back. How inconsiderate was that? Its not like we are going on a cruise for a day or weekend for gods sake its a mid week BBQ for those who want to attend the venue isn't so important. However seeing I appear to have upset you so much with my dictatorial way here what I suggest YOU do. Set up a poll and I will be happy to go wherever the members desire. Perhaps a few will even have a few suggestions of their own. So over to you.


----------



## Matt B

Like I said, make it where you like. I will go in the 4x4 if its on the beach.


----------



## les

Matt B said:


> Like I said, make it where you like. I will go in the 4x4 if its on the beach.


Na not where I like where the membership likes and I can only hear one voice asking for Formby but two asking for Ainsdale. Like I say if there are others (majority) wanting have it at Formby we will do. I'm no dictator and I resent that accusation. I have always gone with the majority but now and again you (the rep) have to take the bull by the horns and make a decision. So in light of the above the majority as always will win the day. I await the members decision whatever that maybe (Now how democratic do you want it to be?) Thanks.


----------



## Grahamstt

Why dont we have Formby one month and then Ainsdale the next then those that have a major problem with either can opt out that way my sausage wont go off with the atmosphere   
Graham


----------



## les

Grahamstt said:


> Why dont we have Formby one month and then Ainsdale the next then those that have a major problem with either can opt out that way my sausage wont go off with the atmosphere
> Graham


Would people want 2 BBQ in consecutive months i'm not so sure? I was thinking of one meet a drive to Southport but both are weather dependent but BBQs more so.


----------



## SpenTT

Guys! Do we have to BBQ on the beach??

I'm just thinking, because it is a midweek event why not make it more central.

It's a bit of a trek to southport way for me!

I don't live just done the road from Sandpiper or the beach???

Maybe a nice park or something that's central to all

Spen


----------



## les

SpenTT said:


> Guys! Do we have to BBQ on the beach??
> 
> I'm just thinking, because it is a midweek event why not make it more central.
> 
> It's a bit of a trek to southport way for me!
> 
> I don't live just done the road from Sandpiper or the beach???
> 
> Maybe a nice park or something that's central to all
> 
> Spen


Hi Spen,
The Sandpiper is a 35 min drive from me so not exactly on my doorstep either along with lots of others in the NW. The main reason why the Sandpiper was picked as a regular venue (not by me I may ad) is that it was central to the NW. Ainsdale or Formby is another 20 mins on approx. The fact is no matter where we have a meet some are going to be further away than others. Same goes for cruises etc. A few are always going to be that bit (or a lot) further away. Spare a thought for Gill and her hubby who live in Cumbria and have to travel the furthest away and so are not able to attend many of our meets. Next week (week tomorrow) we have a cruise to Llandudno and I will be releasing more details in the next couple of days. The fact is we/I can't please all of the people all of the time and most people acknowledge that. We did consider moving the monthly meet around the NW but the NW members (again not me) decided to have a regular meeting place and chose the Sandpiper. However should the NW members wish to change anything then we would have to look at it until then we will continue to have our monthly meet at the Sandpiper. I hope the above goes some way to explaining the difficult situation we are in. I'm not sure where you are located Spen but I am sure one day you will find yourself a lot closer to a meet and many others perhaps as with the Llandudno cruise coming up.


----------



## V6RUL

Hopefully will be at the Sandpiper on Wednesday for the meet.
Steve


----------



## Sickboy

I'm hoping to make it if we're not going to pick up the black beast!


----------



## shell

Wont be making this 

Hope u have a mint time and of course lots pics i want to see :mrgreen:


----------



## Matt B

shell said:


> Wont be making this
> 
> Hope u have a mint time and of course lots pics i want to see :mrgreen:


How come shell? Your car not ready yet??


----------



## Marco34

SpenTT said:


> Guys! Do we have to BBQ on the beach??
> 
> I'm just thinking, because it is a midweek event why not make it more central.
> 
> It's a bit of a trek to southport way for me!
> 
> I don't live just done the road from Sandpiper or the beach???
> 
> Maybe a nice park or something that's central to all
> 
> Spen


I agree. I think it will have to be a really warm evening too for the beach. I still think it's a good idea to go either Ainsdale or Formby weather permiting, I've not great preference for either. A Southport run is also good. If not a BBQ then we could always got to a chippy. Just a thought.


----------



## bigsyd

we will be there on wed Les, we will do the run out with you but no beach drive for us, bloody sand gets everywhere and need to keep as clean as poss for GTI


----------



## V6RUL

Sickboy said:


> I'm hoping to make it if we're not going to pick up the black beast!


Spotted ya tonight, the TT is looking nice and clean mate. What you picking up?
steve


----------



## Mark Davies

Well the weather forecast for Wednesday is looking rather too wet for a BBQ at the moment. Of course, we could get lucky. Perhaps a good idea would be to wait until we are all gathered at the Sandpiper and then once there we can make a decision exactly where to go - if indeed we go anywhere at all.


----------



## bigsyd

That is a good idea


----------



## SpenTT

What time r we meeting at the sandpiper?


----------



## les

7pm at the Sandpiper. I will check the weather forecast tomorrow morning and even then we can make the final decision at the Sandpiper. The forecast is cloudy at 7pm but dry so far.


----------



## shell

Matt B said:


> shell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wont be making this
> 
> Hope u have a mint time and of course lots pics i want to see :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> How come shell? Your car not ready yet??
Click to expand...

Not really hun got a far bit to do and i am skint this month too with paying for bits so just watching the pennies for now, fingers crossed i will be out soon :mrgreen:


----------



## Michael-TT

les said:


> 7pm at the Sandpiper. I will check the weather forecast tomorrow morning and even then we can make the final decision at the Sandpiper. The forecast is cloudy at 7pm but dry so far.


I may come along for my first meet just to see a few people and show my face, take some pics etc. I don't think i'll be taking part in the BBQ on the beach but we'll see. So the plan is to meet up, go for drive and then head for the beach? Should I be filling up the tank? What time do you usually finish?

Questions galore! Humor the new guy.


----------



## les

Michael-TT said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7pm at the Sandpiper. I will check the weather forecast tomorrow morning and even then we can make the final decision at the Sandpiper. The forecast is cloudy at 7pm but dry so far.
> 
> 
> 
> I may come along for my first meet just to see a few people and show my face, take some pics etc. I don't think i'll be taking part in the BBQ on the beach but we'll see. So the plan is to meet up, go for drive and then head for the beach? Should I be filling up the tank? What time do you usually finish?
> 
> Questions galore! Humor the new guy.
Click to expand...

No need to fill up the tank as we are not far from either Formby or Ainsdale. Save your V-power for our Llandudno cruise on Sunday here. 

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=164623


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

shell said:


> Not really hun got a far bit to do and i am skint this month too with paying for bits so just watching the pennies for now, fingers crossed i will be out soon :mrgreen:


what you mean to say is spending too much on going out... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Michael-TT

les said:


> Michael-TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7pm at the Sandpiper. I will check the weather forecast tomorrow morning and even then we can make the final decision at the Sandpiper. The forecast is cloudy at 7pm but dry so far.
> 
> 
> 
> I may come along for my first meet just to see a few people and show my face, take some pics etc. I don't think i'll be taking part in the BBQ on the beach but we'll see. So the plan is to meet up, go for drive and then head for the beach? Should I be filling up the tank? What time do you usually finish?
> 
> Questions galore! Humor the new guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to fill up the tank as we are not far from either Formby or Ainsdale. Save your V-power for our Llandudno cruise on Sunday here.
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=3&t=164623
Click to expand...

I haven't 'converted' over to V-Power really, i'm chugging along on Super Unleaded from Tesco's. Granted im still a new TT owner, perhaps I have much to learn - a lot of the posts I have read are marginal with regards to MPG but a minor boost in power 

I'm actually working on the Sunday but I might be able to swindle some time off.. something else to consider.


----------



## shell

tony_rigby_uk said:


> shell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really hun got a far bit to do and i am skint this month too with paying for bits so just watching the pennies for now, fingers crossed i will be out soon :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> what you mean to say is spending too much on going out... :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

That was last month  now i am concentrating on the TT few nights in for me.................................


----------



## Matt B

Shall I just turn up with a boot full of burgers?

I think if it remains like this we can knock the BBQ on the head for sure


----------



## les

Matt B said:


> Shall I just turn up with a boot full of burgers?
> 
> I think if it remains like this we can knock the BBQ on the head for sure


Forecast is for better weather tomorrow, bring what you want to eat I guess. We shall see how the weather goes tomorrow


----------



## Matt B

les said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shall I just turn up with a boot full of burgers?
> 
> I think if it remains like this we can knock the BBQ on the head for sure
> 
> 
> 
> Forecast is for better weather tomorrow, bring what you want to eat I guess. We shall see how the weather goes tomorrow
Click to expand...

I will just set up my BBQ in the Sandpiper car park


----------



## les

Matt B said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shall I just turn up with a boot full of burgers?
> 
> I think if it remains like this we can knock the BBQ on the head for sure
> 
> 
> 
> Forecast is for better weather tomorrow, bring what you want to eat I guess. We shall see how the weather goes tomorrow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will just set up my BBQ in the Sandpiper car park
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: DON'T THINK THEY WILL LET YOU GET AWAY WITH THAT :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sickboy

stevecollier said:


> Sickboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping to make it if we're not going to pick up the black beast!
> 
> 
> 
> Spotted ya tonight, the TT is looking nice and clean mate. What you picking up?
> steve
Click to expand...

Hi Steve! Just spotted you flashing me under the bridge, ooh er! it needs a clean actually! finally got my smoothed bumper on, smoked corners and badge less grill!  
We are picking up an M3 this week, I told her it is practical! :wink: Very excited, but doesn't mean the TT will lose any love


----------



## Marco34

les said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shall I just turn up with a boot full of burgers?
> 
> I think if it remains like this we can knock the BBQ on the head for sure
> 
> 
> 
> Forecast is for better weather tomorrow, bring what you want to eat I guess. We shall see how the weather goes tomorrow
Click to expand...

Looks ok from tea time onwards, clearer skies from 7pm.


----------



## V6RUL

Sickboy said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sickboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping to make it if we're not going to pick up the black beast!
> 
> 
> 
> Spotted ya tonight, the TT is looking nice and clean mate. What you picking up?
> steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Steve! Just spotted you flashing me under the bridge, ooh er! it needs a clean actually! finally got my smoothed bumper on, smoked corners and badge less grill!
> We are picking up an M3 this week, I told her it is practical! :wink: Very excited, but doesn't mean the TT will lose any love
Click to expand...

It will have to be a 330 at least to compete with the performance of a TT even if its an M. But maybe youve got it for the kids in the back.. :roll: 
See you tomoz if your going.
Steve


----------



## Sickboy

> It will have to be a 330 at least to compete with the performance of a TT even if its an M. But maybe youve got it for the kids in the back.. :roll:
> See you tomoz if your going.
> Steve


it's not all about the speed with this one, and it is staying completely standard! It's fully loaded with lots of toys.
We need a 4 seater car and this was our compromise, not bad though eh!  baby next year mate! see you tomorrow :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

Sickboy said:


> It will have to be a 330 at least to compete with the performance of a TT even if its an M. But maybe youve got it for the kids in the back.. :roll:
> See you tomoz if your going.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> it's not all about the speed with this one, and it is staying completely standard! It's fully loaded with lots of toys.
> We need a 4 seater car and this was our compromise, not bad though eh!  baby next year mate! see you tomorrow :wink:
Click to expand...

Is it congrats or are you going to start practising?.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## Sickboy

stevecollier said:


> Sickboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will have to be a 330 at least to compete with the performance of a TT even if its an M. But maybe youve got it for the kids in the back.. :roll:
> See you tomoz if your going.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> it's not all about the speed with this one, and it is staying completely standard! It's fully loaded with lots of toys.
> We need a 4 seater car and this was our compromise, not bad though eh!  baby next year mate! see you tomorrow :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it congrats or are you going to start practising?.. :roll:
> Steve
Click to expand...

Always practising mate! :lol: but not yet no........... 4 seats for big people at the moment!


----------



## V6RUL

You had me worried for a minute then..  
Steve


----------



## SpenTT

Hi Guys

Gonna give this one and the weekend a miss!

Have a great time guys and girls. 

spen


----------



## mark_hogan

SpenTT said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Gonna give this one and the weekend a miss!
> 
> Have a great time guys and girls.
> 
> spen


See you at GTI. Have a good weekend


----------



## les

Weather forecast looking good for this evening so far but will check again later this PM.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

SpenTT said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Gonna give this one and the weekend a miss!
> 
> Have a great time guys and girls.
> 
> spen


Giving GTI a miss so i'll see ya in JULY


----------



## Nikki.x

What time will you be leaving the pub? 7pm? 
I'm worried i wont be able to make in on time


----------



## burns

Coming to my first meet tonight. If you see a black TT looking a little lost in the vicinity of the M58/pub please be kind and nudge me in the right direction! (Not litereally, of course!). Have got a big "party size" disposable BBQ in the boot of my car just in case the weather is kind to us. It's looking lousy around the office (Salford) but hoping the coast will be better.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

i'm looking at the rain and thinking i'm gonna stay at the pub :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

autoglass man has just phoned... he'll be here at 2:00 so the car should deffo be ready for it tonight  i'll be coming down the rainford bypass so if any of you spot me....

catch me if you can :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## les

Nikki.x said:


> What time will you be leaving the pub? 7pm?
> I'm worried i wont be able to make in on time


approx 7-20pm I would guess. PM sent


----------



## Michael-TT

I'll be coming via the rainford bypass too, look out for my Silver/Black QS looking dirty as hell! First meet for me.. I think my dad wants to come along 

The weather is looking miserable where I am (10 miles south of Ormskirk) but hoping it'll brighten up.


----------



## les

burns said:


> Coming to my first meet tonight. If you see a black TT looking a little lost in the vicinity of the M58/pub please be kind and nudge me in the right direction! (Not litereally, of course!). Have got a big "party size" disposable BBQ in the boot of my car just in case the weather is kind to us. It's looking lousy around the office (Salford) but hoping the coast will be better.


Will be good to see you and the Sandpiper is quite easy to find. If you have a sat nav it may tell you to turn off the main road the A570 (depends from which direction you are coming from) the Sandpiper is on down some narrow lane DON'T stay on the main road till you get to the Sandpiper.


----------



## les

Michael-TT said:


> I'll be coming via the rainford bypass too, look out for my Silver/Black QS looking dirty as hell! First meet for me.. I think my dad wants to come along
> 
> The weather is looking miserable where I am (10 miles south of Ormskirk) but hoping it'll brighten up.


Be good to see you mate and your dad  Weather forecast is for brighter weather later on so fingers crossed.


----------



## Marco34

If no BBQ are we still going for a run out?


----------



## burns

What time are we all meeting at the pub?


----------



## Michael-TT

Around 1900 as far as im aware, looking for a 1920 departure


----------



## les

Michael-TT said:


> Around 1900 as far as im aware, looking for a 1920 departure


Yep round then but try to be early.


----------



## les

Marco34 said:


> If no BBQ are we still going for a run out?


Depends on what people wish to do but fingers crossed for the BBQ


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

well bad news.....

the autoglass man has been and gone... unfortuntly the glass they set was listed upto 52 and mine is 02.. the other glass is 52 onwards...

but the upto 52 glass is WRONG !!! another prime example of audi's cocked up introduction of the face lift... so now waiting for a phone call regarding the 52 onwards glass... (bloody irritating!!) but thankfully the guy spotted it before he started cutting the screen out... he'd just prepped the new screen ready for glue too....

so i'll still be there... however i'll have a 12" crack down my windscreen...

oh and les matey your instructions above don't read too well... for clarity... stay on the main road and you'll see the pub... if your sat nav is telling you to turn down what can only be decribed as a dirt track... ignore it and keep going and keep a eye out for the pub..

P.S i'll show my arse if we leave at 19:20 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

tony_rigby_uk said:


> i'm looking at the rain and thinking i'm gonna stay at the pub :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> autoglass man has just phoned... he'll be here at 2:00 so the car should deffo be ready for it tonight  i'll be coming down the rainford bypass so if any of you spot me....
> 
> catch me if you can :lol: :lol: :lol:


Are you having the screen changed?
If so make sure the roof rails come off before he changes the screen and he uses soapy water to put them back in, as they can be tight.
Steve


----------



## les

tony_rigby_uk said:


> P.S i'll show my arse if we leave at 19:20 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Will everybody bring their camera and a stone or a dart or three as this could be fun.


----------



## Matt B

I aint gonna make the early dart timeslot as I am playing footy, so if Tony or Mark would just text me where you are heading or where you have stopped then I will catch up. Bringin Rachel and the kids so will deffo be in the 4x4 so makes sense not to try and cruise with you guys


----------



## mark_hogan

Matt B said:


> I aint gonna make the early dart timeslot as I am playing footy, so if Tony or Mark would just text me where you are heading or where you have stopped then I will catch up. Bringin Rachel and the kids so will deffo be in the 4x4 so makes sense not to try and cruise with you guys


Will do matey


----------



## shell

les said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> P.S i'll show my arse if we leave at 19:20 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Will everybody bring their camera and a stone or a dart or three as this could be fun.
Click to expand...

Don't be scaring off new memebers now!!!! :lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

stevecollier said:


> Are you having the screen changed?
> If so make sure the roof rails come off before he changes the screen and he uses soapy water to put them back in, as they can be tight.
> Steve


cheers for that steve matey... i will do... (didn't know that) it's now getting done on sat though so may do some of the prep work for him if the weather is good :lol: :lol:


----------



## Michael-TT

shell said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> P.S i'll show my arse if we leave at 19:20 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Will everybody bring their camera and a stone or a dart or three as this could be fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't be scaring off new memebers now!!!! :lol:
Click to expand...

I don't scare that easily!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

it's a safe bet... if we exit that car at 19:20 i'll be well shocked... and will inevitably show my arse...

it's not going to happen though... i have yet been to a meet where the person who arrives spot on the leaving time has not had the chance to get out of the car and have a chin wag.... but hey i could be proved wrong... :lol: :lol:

as for the BBQ people...

i hope you have all brought some spare food for me :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: as i don't think i'll get chance to pick any up so may have to starve...

bugers with cheese are preference :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mark Davies

We've not chanced getting food in for a BBQ as it's not looked great all day, plus it's likely to be very late by the time we eat anyway if we're going for it. We're planning on getting to The Sandpiper as early as possible and having a bite there, hoping to be done by 7. Not eaten there before - are they usually fairly quick with food?


----------



## les

Mark Davies said:


> We've not chanced getting food in for a BBQ as it's not looked great all day, plus it's likely to be very late by the time we eat anyway if we're going for it. We're planning on getting to The Sandpiper as early as possible and having a bite there, hoping to be done by 7. Not eaten there before - are they usually fairly quick with food?


Only eat there once and it was a quiet evening but the food was quite quick in arriving. To be honest it wasn't the best food I we have had.


----------



## Michael-TT

I'll be grabbing something small before I leave just incase


----------



## shshivji

les said:


> Mark Davies said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've not chanced getting food in for a BBQ as it's not looked great all day, plus it's likely to be very late by the time we eat anyway if we're going for it. We're planning on getting to The Sandpiper as early as possible and having a bite there, hoping to be done by 7. Not eaten there before - are they usually fairly quick with food?
> 
> 
> 
> Only eat there once and it was a quiet evening but the food was quite quick in arriving. To be honest it wasn't the best food I we have had.
Click to expand...

I'd agree with that!!

Shak


----------



## Grahamstt

I cant make 7.00 I've just got in from work now and had a quick look no here to see if barby is still on.
If your going to Ainsdale anyway I'll have to meet you there.
Graham


----------



## WesTTR

didn't make it out of work in time unfortunately

i'd love to see some pics if anyone took any?


----------



## Nikki.x

Well i attempted it!! Sat Nav totally messed us up and took us the wrong way so didnt get to the destination unfortunately but the TT had a good run out  Sorry guys, i'll make sure i get there next time..

Thanks for the help tho Les


----------



## mark_hogan

not long since back..........kids tucked up in bed (best place for em) :lol:

Was a good meet with a good turn out, considering quite a few couldnt come 

Les, I think your chicken has poisoned me :lol: :lol: should have stuck with me sand burgers :lol:

will be seeing some of you sunday 

Mark


----------



## bigsyd

good to meet some old (les) :lol: and new faces good company as always, see you on sunday....if i have 4 wheels :roll:


----------



## shshivji

Had a good evening, look forward to the next one.

shak


----------



## V6RUL

shshivji said:


> Had a good evening, look forward to the next one.
> 
> shak


Hi Shak, terribly sorry i didnt get to have a chat with you, red seats get priority in my book. Next time mate.
Steve

Nice to see back on the scene John and your beaut TT with the dimpled roof.. :roll: 
Nice to meet you Sarah, i think you will be giving Dotti a run for her money if you can put up with us..  
Even a father and son visit is always welcome, hope the thought of the beach didnt scare you off.. :lol: 
Steve [ with the heavy lump ] TT that is.. :mrgreen:


----------



## les

Nikki.x said:


> Well i attempted it!! Sat Nav totally messed us up and took us the wrong way so didnt get to the destination unfortunately but the TT had a good run out  Sorry guys, i'll make sure i get there next time..
> 
> Thanks for the help tho Les


Aww thats a real shame Nikki however it reminds me to never ask a women directions :roll: Always a good idea to get the post code BEFORE you set off :lol: If you can't make this Sunday (the big syd big rock cruise) then hope to see you at the July meet at the Sandpiper. Would you like me to draw you a map and get you an escort :wink:

Some of us at least attempted the BBQ well us hard northerners did. :-| Hardest part was lighting the bloody thing in the wind smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## mark_hogan

les said:


> Some of us at least attempted the BBQ well us hard northerners did. :-| Hardest part was lighting the bloody thing in the wind smiley=argue.gif]


It was a shame that your coals only got warm after we had eaten most of the food cooked from the two cheapo single use ones :roll: :lol: :lol: A leason to be learnt there Les!! :wink:

Good to see some new faces there yesterday, hope to see you all soon, most on Sunday, for those not going to the big syd thingy hope to see you at the next monthly meet at the Sandpiper..

Mark.


----------



## les

mark_hogan said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of us at least attempted the BBQ well us hard northerners did. :-| Hardest part was lighting the bloody thing in the wind smiley=argue.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> It was a shame that your coals only got warm after we had eaten most of the food cooked from the two cheapo single use ones :roll: :lol: :lol: A leason to be learnt there Les!! :wink:
> 
> Good to see some new faces there yesterday, hope to see you all soon, most on Sunday, for those not going to the big syd thingy hope to see you at the next monthly meet at the Sandpiper..
> 
> Mark.
Click to expand...

Oi! it didn't take that long to get going and we didn't burn half our stuff on our BBQ unlike some :roll:


----------



## shell

Hope you got some piccies?


----------



## Marco34

Was a good meet, agreed. Thanks for the drive Steve, certainly impressive after those mods.. except for the current exhaust 

Can't make Wales so have have a good day out folks.


----------



## les

shell said:


> Hope you got some piccies?


I didn't see any cameras


----------



## Michael-TT

I've only got two pictures of the cars but i'll put them up in a bit

Here we go:








Leaving the Sandpiper en route to Ainsdale Beach









A few of the TTs lined up at a local pub near the beach, the sky is amazing!


----------



## shell

Good pictures Michael :mrgreen:

I am sooooooooooooooo going to make the next one :mrgreen:


----------



## Michael-TT

It was the first meet for me and I really enjoyed it. I'm not really a petrol head or someone who knows a lot about cars - most of the conversations were way over my head. No doubt i'll pick up things over time.


----------



## shell

You will i am sure of it :mrgreen: next thing u will have the modifying bug 

I've not been to one of these meets yet, i can see me getting lost too, getting to the Sandpiper haha!!


----------



## shshivji

stevecollier said:


> shshivji said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had a good evening, look forward to the next one.
> 
> shak
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Shak, terribly sorry i didnt get to have a chat with you, red seats get priority in my book. Next time mate.
> Steve
> 
> Nice to see back on the scene John and your beaut TT with the dimpled roof.. :roll:
> Nice to meet you Sarah, i think you will be giving Dotti a run for her money if you can put up with us..
> Even a father and son visit is always welcome, hope the thought of the beach didnt scare you off.. :lol:
> Steve [ with the heavy lump ] TT that is.. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

Not a problem mate, its hard to talk to everyone. Hopefully have a good chat on the next meet! 

Shak


----------



## Nikki.x

les said:


> Nikki.x said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well i attempted it!! Sat Nav totally messed us up and took us the wrong way so didnt get to the destination unfortunately but the TT had a good run out  Sorry guys, i'll make sure i get there next time..
> 
> Thanks for the help tho Les
> 
> 
> 
> Aww thats a real shame Nikki however it reminds me to never ask a women directions :roll: Always a good idea to get the post code BEFORE you set off :lol: If you can't make this Sunday (the big syd big rock cruise) then hope to see you at the July meet at the Sandpiper. Would you like me to draw you a map and get you an escort :wink:
> 
> Some of us at least attempted the BBQ well us hard northerners did. :-| Hardest part was lighting the bloody thing in the wind smiley=argue.gif]
Click to expand...

Lol nope women are useless with directions ill admit that! lol!

Yes i was supposed to but with rushing an everything forgot everyhing i needed! lol Where can i find out bout sunday???

I will come the next one  I will take ur offer of a map and escort to  lol


----------



## les

Nikki.x said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikki.x said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well i attempted it!! Sat Nav totally messed us up and took us the wrong way so didnt get to the destination unfortunately but the TT had a good run out  Sorry guys, i'll make sure i get there next time..
> 
> Thanks for the help tho Les
> 
> 
> 
> Aww thats a real shame Nikki however it reminds me to never ask a women directions :roll: Always a good idea to get the post code BEFORE you set off :lol: If you can't make this Sunday (the big syd big rock cruise) then hope to see you at the July meet at the Sandpiper. Would you like me to draw you a map and get you an escort :wink:
> 
> Some of us at least attempted the BBQ well us hard northerners did. :-| Hardest part was lighting the bloody thing in the wind smiley=argue.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol nope women are useless with directions ill admit that! lol!
> 
> Yes i was supposed to but with rushing an everything forgot everyhing i needed! lol Where can i find out bout sunday???
> 
> I will come the next one  I will take ur offer of a map and escort to  lol
Click to expand...

Here ya go Nikki Sundays cruise to Llandudno but the route MAY change. If you are coming just make sure you arive at the meeting place in plenty of time. Oh and don't forget the post code for your sat nav :roll: 
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=164623


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Michael-TT said:


> quote]
> 
> Has that picture been photoshoped??? :?
> 
> all the people in attendance last night knows my car was at no point that clean... :roll:
> 
> it looks quite good there next to some very good CLEAN examples.. and last night mine looked a wreck... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Michael-TT

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Michael-TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has that picture been photoshoped??? :?
> 
> all the people in attendance last night knows my car was at no point that clean... :roll:
> 
> it looks quite good there next to some very good CLEAN examples.. and last night mine looked a wreck... :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I can assure you this is legit


----------



## V6RUL

Even mine looked clean for a change even tough i like it dirrrtttyyy and im in front, where the V6 should be.
Which is better, a V6 or 1.8... :lol: :lol: 
SteV6


----------



## Mark Davies

stevecollier said:


> Even mine looked clean for a change even tough i like it dirrrtttyyy and im in front, where the V6 should be.
> Which is better, a V6 or 1.8... :lol: :lol:
> SteV6


Well, you set out at the front of the line and it's easy to stay there when we're limited by speed limits but I did notice your heavy and unwieldy lump was holding me up at the roundabouts! :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

Mark Davies said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even mine looked clean for a change even though i like it dirrrtttyyy and im in front, where the V6 should be.
> Which is better, a V6 or 1.8... :lol: :lol:
> SteV6
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you set out at the front of the line and it's easy to stay there when we're limited by speed limits but I did notice your heavy and unwieldy lump was holding me up at the roundabouts! :wink:
Click to expand...

Thought you were drafting me to save fuel..  
Think mine would prefer to go over roundabouts rather than round as ive got no suspension or brakes.. :lol: 
Maybe next time you can try 1.5G to see what it feels like, if your not sliding that is. Marco tried a roundabout in mine last night and i think he likes the suspension setup.
Steve


----------



## bigsyd

i was just looking at this pic and thinking what a good picture it is..then i think...where the bloody hell is my car  

then the penny drops


----------



## burns

stevecollier said:


> shshivji said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had a good evening, look forward to the next one.
> 
> shak
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Shak, terribly sorry i didnt get to have a chat with you, red seats get priority in my book. Next time mate.
> Steve
> 
> Nice to see back on the scene John and your beaut TT with the dimpled roof.. :roll:
> Nice to meet you Sarah, i think you will be giving Dotti a run for her money if you can put up with us..
> Even a father and son visit is always welcome, hope the thought of the beach didnt scare you off.. :lol:
> Steve [ with the heavy lump ] TT that is.. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

Aw thanks! Was nice to meet you too. Had a brilliant time, and was still buzzing when I got home! Can't wait for the next one - just wish I could make it on Sunday. Oh well, hopefully I will be on the next one...


----------



## LucyLooToo

Couldn't make this one due to work commitments... But deffo up for the next one! Nikki you can follow me if you like, as your round the corner  I'm quite good at directions (for a girl) Just don't ask me to park in a line


----------



## Earni

nikki, round the corner from me too, three of us convoy to the next one?


----------



## LucyLooToo

OOh where you from Earni?

Do you know the way? You may be a safer bet than me :roll:


----------



## Michael-TT

I have a funny feeling we'll be missing 3 TTs at the next meet.. some 3-way convoy will be completely lost!


----------



## Earni

hmm maybe 2 lol i just realised im gonna be in mexico when the meet is.

will be able to make it to the august meet though hopefully


----------



## Nikki.x

Oh earni as if ur goin away  lol will defo need you for directions til avent seen ur TT yet... 

will be good if we cud convoy over me n lucy will a to attempt the next one alone then :roll:


----------



## LucyLooToo

Lightweight!

As if you are going to Mexico.... Can't you re-arrange :roll:

Oh well Nikki, looks like it's just you and me... 2 sat navs bound to be better than one :lol:


----------



## les

LucyLooToo said:


> Lightweight!
> 
> As if you are going to Mexico.... Can't you re-arrange :roll:
> 
> Oh well Nikki, looks like it's just you and me... 2 sat navs bound to be better than one :lol:


Confucius say "never ask a women directions" :roll:....... Y U no listen cloff ears :lol:


----------



## Earni

Nikki.x said:


> Oh earni as if ur goin away  lol will defo need you for directions til avent seen ur TT yet...
> 
> will be good if we cud convoy over me n lucy will a to attempt the next one alone then :roll:


haha yea sorry. u can have a look if u want, will be at the unphased meet


----------



## Nikki.x

Hmm ill ava look wen it is an try and come


----------



## les

We have a suggestion from Tony Rigby to meet at the Millstone pub/restaurant as per the link here.
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=177504&p=1798416#p1798416
Let me know what you think ASAP as it's not long off now in fact next Thursday evening.

Cheers.


----------



## Marco34

stevecollier said:


> Mark Davies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even mine looked clean for a change even though i like it dirrrtttyyy and im in front, where the V6 should be.
> Which is better, a V6 or 1.8... :lol: :lol:
> SteV6
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you set out at the front of the line and it's easy to stay there when we're limited by speed limits but I did notice your heavy and unwieldy lump was holding me up at the roundabouts! :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thought you were drafting me to save fuel..
> Think mine would prefer to go over roundabouts rather than round as ive got no suspension or brakes.. :lol:
> Maybe next time you can try 1.5G to see what it feels like, if your not sliding that is. Marco tried a roundabout in mine last night and i think he likes the suspension setup.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Very much so. Feels sharper than mine. Lowering has helped but I think the coilovers inspire confidence.


----------



## V6RUL

Im sure i would be bottoming out without the stiffer suspension. 
Steve


----------



## Marco34

Thursday looks like a wash out weather wise!


----------



## les

Marco34 said:


> Thursday looks like a wash out weather wise!


Bloody hell its only Tuesday. :roll: I never trust the weathermen to get the forecast right 2 days in advance. Hell they often get the weather wrong on the same day :lol: Fingers crossed and we will just have to see.


----------



## Marco34

les said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thursday looks like a wash out weather wise!
> 
> 
> 
> Bloody hell its only Tuesday. :roll: I never trust the weathermen to get the forecast right 2 days in advance. Hell they often get the weather wrong on the same day :lol: Fingers crossed and we will just have to see.
Click to expand...

I agree, but I've checked a few resources and when a front is looming they tend to be right, particularly if it's all day... wait and see though, at least we can be prepared for the worst, if it's nice a bonus.


----------



## Nikki.x

Hopefully todays weather will pass over to tomoro eh  x


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Oh god yes i hope so... today is gorgeous... it's a shame i'm trapped in the office all suited and booted :twisted:

think tomorrow will be fantastic if the weather holds... although looking at the forcast they may be some grey cloud and a lower temp of 18 degrees.. but the rain holds off till later.. should stop at about 5 oclock and start again through the night...

to be honest looking at the weather now... i can't really see the forecast being correct... it's apparently "white cloud with sunny spells" at the moment... where as all i've seen all day is BLUE BLUE BLUE SKY and lots and lots of sun !!! :lol:


----------



## Grahamstt

We'll be lucky :roll: :roll: 
I'm gonna wash my car tomorrow ... it always rains when I wash my car [smiley=bigcry.gif] look what happened at Llandudno


----------



## shshivji

Grahamstt said:


> We'll be lucky :roll: :roll:
> I'm gonna wash my car tomorrow ... it always rains when I wash my car [smiley=bigcry.gif] look what happened at Llandudno


LOL, don't do it pal!! :lol: :lol:

Shak


----------



## Marco34

Hope I can make tonight, Had a coil pack fail yesterday morning whilst on my way to get a remap, then coming home the brake light switch packed in. Typical. Hoping to get one from VW today and fit in time for tonight. The rain better pass too! :?


----------



## V6RUL

Marco34 said:


> Hope I can make tonight, Had a coil pack fail yesterday morning whilst on my way to get a remap, then coming home the brake light switch packed in. Typical. Hoping to get one from VW today and fit in time for tonight. The rain better pass too! :?


Ive got a spare pack if you need one dropping off.
Did you get the map done and who did it?
Did your brake switch stop you from changing gear position?
Steve


----------



## Marco34

stevecollier said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope I can make tonight, Had a coil pack fail yesterday morning whilst on my way to get a remap, then coming home the brake light switch packed in. Typical. Hoping to get one from VW today and fit in time for tonight. The rain better pass too! :?
> 
> 
> 
> Ive got a spare pack if you need one dropping off.
> Did you get the map done and who did it?
> Did your brake switch stop you from changing gear position?
> Steve
Click to expand...

Hi Steve

I've got a new coil pack for £30 all sorted thanks. I had the map done by more -bhp in Crewe. Had my TDi done there a few years back and was happy. It's not a mega increased but it feels better with improved throttle response. Brake switch didn't affect the gear change. I wasn't 100% convinced it was the switch as it had implausible signal. Once I cleaned the switch it seemed ok but may aswell put a new switch in for the sake of a £10.


----------



## SpenTT

Hi Guys

Nice to some familiar faces last night. Shame about the weather but eh!

Andrea! thanks for the cake! My son loved it......

I like the car park at the pub.........It will be great when sunny..

I think it will be a good idea to change venue on a regular basis to vary the travelling distances for everyone.

I appreciate that this will be confusing for some but if we have a few regular meeting places it would keep it a little more interesting dont u think???

See you at the next one  

Spen


----------



## shshivji

SpenTT said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Nice to some familiar faces last night. Shame about the weather but eh!
> 
> Andrea! thanks for the cake! My son loved it......
> 
> I like the car park at the pub.........It will be great when sunny..
> 
> I think it will be a good idea to change venue on a regular basis to vary the travelling distances for everyone.
> 
> I appreciate that this will be confusing for some but if we have a few regular meeting places it would keep it a little more interesting dont u think???
> 
> See you at the next one
> 
> Spen


sounds like a good idea mate 

shak


----------



## les

SpenTT said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Nice to some familiar faces last night. Shame about the weather but eh!
> 
> Andrea! thanks for the cake! My son loved it......
> 
> I like the car park at the pub.........It will be great when sunny..
> 
> I think it will be a good idea to change venue on a regular basis to vary the travelling distances for everyone.
> 
> I appreciate that this will be confusing for some but if we have a few regular meeting places it would keep it a little more interesting dont u think???
> 
> See you at the next one
> 
> Spen


The Sandpiper was the meeting place of choice of the majority of the NW members as it was decided to have a regular meeting place. However that can be changed but I would suggest that is providing the majority again wish to do so. All up the the members. Maybe we meet 3 or 4 times at a venue as we have with the Sandpiper then change it again but its your call.


----------



## ImolaTT

shshivji said:


> SpenTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys
> 
> Nice to some familiar faces last night. Shame about the weather but eh!
> 
> Andrea! thanks for the cake! My son loved it......
> 
> I like the car park at the pub.........It will be great when sunny..
> 
> I think it will be a good idea to change venue on a regular basis to vary the travelling distances for everyone.
> 
> I appreciate that this will be confusing for some but if we have a few regular meeting places it would keep it a little more interesting dont u think???
> 
> See you at the next one
> 
> Spen
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like a good idea mate
> 
> shak
Click to expand...

your welcome he even managed the photo :lol: as for the venue i dont mind where we go as long as i can find it :wink:


----------



## les

I think providing we don't make it extreme locations that is the outer edges of the NW then we could move it round and people could suggest venues. As long as they are not too difficult to find IE on a main road, preferably within a few miles of a motorway exit, have a large car park to accommodate us and perhaps during the summer months have somewhere to drive out to at least once then I would be happy to move the meets around the NW.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

How about Having 3 Locations (bearing in mind we already have 2) and we just run them alternativly... i think that'll be a good plan... then even the calander can state which location it is... judging by last nights turn out. there was a large number that will be able to find the milstone again !! :lol: :lol: :lol:

so where could another location be??


----------



## SpenTT

Yep! That was my suggestion.

Rather than be static, keep it flexible, a change is as good as a rest!

My other consideration was to have different locations so it would even out the distances from meet to meet for everyone.

Don't get me wrong I really like the sandpiper, the millstone last night was ok( car park great)

I'm not the best to suggest a location, anywhere outside of Manchester and I'm lost!

Further west? East? North? South?

Yeh I know we will never make everyone happy but this method could help all anx keep it fresh.

What u reckon?

Spen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grahamstt

Glegg Arms Heswall
    :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Marco34

tony_rigby_uk said:


> How about Having 3 Locations (bearing in mind we already have 2) and we just run them alternativly... i think that'll be a good plan... then even the calander can state which location it is... judging by last nights turn out. there was a large number that will be able to find the milstone again !! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> so where could another location be??


I'd agree with that. We can have run outs that are different, new roads etc. I agree with Les that as long as we keep in North West it shouldn't be an issue for most of us.


----------



## V6RUL

Photoshoot from some of the NW TT Photographers with a dramatic backdrop ie the Trafford Centre as it starts to slightly go dark and the lights come on.
Liverpool 1 car park, again for the photos.
Steve


----------



## Mark Davies

Happy to rotate venues - also happy to go with the suggestion of extra meets during the summer while the weather is good.

How about we get together every 2 weeks until September with the usual regular monthly meeting at the Sandpiper in the normal fashion and then for the alternate meetings we can try out different venues as suggested by members? I'm sure we can all think of a pub or similar local to ourselves that would be suitable. It gives us all the chance to travel around to places new and is also a great way to try out new venues and just maybe by doing this we will come accross somewhere that's absolutely perfect for our needs for the rest of the year.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Potential meet one night this week...

mattb to post out details soon...


----------



## bigsyd

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Potential meet one night this week...
> 
> mattb to post out details soon...


goooooood pls not a thursday :-* :-* :-*


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

bigsyd said:


> goooooood pls not a thursday :-* :-* :-*


matt can't do thursday so i'm sure it'll be another day.. 

and what was you at awesome for on sat?


----------



## Matt B

I was thinking maybe Tuesday or Wedesday. I usually play footy 6-7 on a Wed night but dont mind rocking up a little late.

Will start another thread, but was thinking maybe the Wiggin tree on the top of Parbold hill.


----------



## V6RUL

Matt B said:


> I was thinking maybe Tuesday or Wedesday. I usually play footy 6-7 on a Wed night but dont mind rocking up a little late.
> 
> Will start another thread, but was thinking maybe the Wiggin tree on the top of Parbold hill.


ok. anytime
steve


----------



## ImolaTT

i dont think its called the wiggin tree anymore came passed last week and it was something else but cant remember what


----------



## Matt B

ImolaTT said:


> i dont think its called the wiggin tree anymore came passed last week and it was something else but cant remember what


Website still exists

http://www.millerandcarter.co.uk/thewiggintreeparbold/


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

so when ya looking at.... any day is good for me matey...


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

tuesday 7:30 ??????


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

tuesday ??????
7:30 ??????
wigan Tree ??????


----------



## bigsyd

Good for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

bigsyd said:


> Good for me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good I need to catch up and speak to you syd... !!!

ok so 7:30 tomorrow at the wigan tree folks... !!! (directions as per matts link)


----------



## bignphil

Am I welcome to bob along tomorrow and have a nosey at your cars?

I'm looking at Mk 1 TT's with a view to purchasing one asap and am keen to view as many as possible to gain an understanding of what standard I should be looking for for my money. :?

What time do you stay till or do you go off on a drive?

Cheers,

Phil (wannabe TT owner looking for 'the one')


----------



## Mark Davies

I'm up for that.

Phil, you're more than welcome to come and take a look at the cars and discuss anything you need to know. We'd normally be hanging about for at least 30-45 minutes before going anywhere, so as long as you roll up by 8.00pm you should be fine.

(And well impressed that you've joined the club before even buying a car - good man!  )


----------



## bignphil

Mark Davies said:


> (And well impressed that you've joined the club before even buying a car - good man!  )


It was the tax disc holder that swung it for me :wink:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Yeah welcome to the club...  obviously with it being pretty late notice, i imagine there won't be a parrade of 15+ TT's like usual.. but i'm sure there will be 4or5 very nice examples to drool over.... (mine not being one of them :lol: :lol: it's always dirty)


----------



## V6RUL

Phil, a present of a lifetime has just landed on your doorstep. My GF wont be coming tomoz so you can ride shotgun with me and i will ensure you get back to your car later on.
Ive only got a heavy lump of a V6 so you may not be impressed, but the offers there if you fancy putting up with the slowness, undoubtably your after a 1.8 four pot thingy so it would be good if you exhaust the possibility of being able to cope with a V6..  
By the way, tax is the same on a 1.8 and V6.
Steve


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

does that mean your joining us steve?


----------



## TT5 4 JON

good, will be able to make this one as i missed last week and need to catch up on the gossip. that'll make two big v6 lumps there steve m8.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

New Thread !!! http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=178194


----------



## V6RUL

tony_rigby_uk said:


> does that mean your joining us steve?


doh.. :roll: 
I can only plan stuff on a day to day basis at the mo cos work may take me away at a moments notice but i will be around tomoz night.
Steve


----------



## bignphil

stevecollier said:


> Phil, a present of a lifetime has just landed on your doorstep. My GF wont be coming tomoz so you can ride shotgun with me and i will ensure you get back to your car later on.
> Ive only got a heavy lump of a V6 so you may not be impressed, but the offers there if you fancy putting up with the slowness, undoubtably your after a 1.8 four pot thingy so it would be good if you exhaust the possibility of being able to cope with a V6..
> By the way, tax is the same on a 1.8 and V6.
> Steve


----------



## les

The next scheduled meet is on due on Wednesday the 4th August. Now what do peeps want to do as we have had a few suggestions to rotate or move around the meeting place? Maybe I should run a pole however the only problem with that is some non NW crew may vote who don't attend our meets. 
From what I have gleamed we have a number of choices and suggestions .
1/ Return to the Sandpiper
2/ Hold it at the Millstone.
3/ Hold it at another venue all together within the region.

There is nothing stopping us holding monthly meets at a different venue every month if that's what people want but its does fly in the face of what the majority originally wanted that is a regular meeting place that being the Sandpiper. Personally I'm not bothered where its held and after all its your meet. IMO whatever is decided needs to be decided within the next week or so to give people plenty of notice. I would anticipate however as the next meet is being held on the first week in August a number of members may well be on holiday so wont be able to attend this meet. One other thing should I start a new thread (I would have to anyway if I run a pole) on a change of venue for you to post there rather than on here?

Lets here some positive suggestions even if it is to keep the meet at the Sandpiper.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

i'd say a new location... then the one after be at piper and the one after that at the millstone...

but i'm easy whichever way.... suppose it all depends on if someone locates a venue...


----------



## shell

I really enjoyed the Millstone :mrgreen:

what about Mascrat maybe? just a suggestions :mrgreen:


----------



## Mark Davies

I thought the chap at the Millstone was very accommodating and he seemed keen to have us back again. Good car park and cracking little roads to drive around. Food there was good too. It was easy to find and in a good location for me, but I suppose much depends on how everyone else found it to get to. But for my vote I think we should use it again.

Happy to do a rotation though. We originally settled on a single location to simplify matters and avoid confusion but we seem to have coped perfectly well going to two new places this month so no reason why we can't vary it a bit. The Millstone is nearer to me than the Sandpiper, though of course the Sandpiper is better for those coming from Liverpool and Southport. Perhaps we should identify from which part of the region we have people travelling the furthest at the moment and then identify a third venue more convenient to them? Three locations would perhaps be enough.

I'd suggest the onus is on those who are travelling the furthest to raise their hands (I'm not sure exactly where everyone is coming from) and suggest somewhere suitable closer to them.

Shell, where is Mascrat?


----------



## shell

Mascrat is just of the m6 at warrington a few car clubs use these for meets, its very central too, just a idea though


----------



## les

My only fear is that we will get bogged down without a conscientious of opinion. We have people who come as far afield as Cumbria, Liverpool and the Wirral maybe other far flung regions in the NW. We will never be able to please all the members all of the time but I think moving it around with maybe each member suggesting a venue close to them would be an idea. I liked the Millstone and surrounding area which I know well living close to it. However there aren't many good roads outside the route I took us on. Maybe we should ask for suggestions with a link to the place suggested so I can then pull them together and put up as a poll or we could simply visit each in turn depending on how many suggestions we get. All I would ask is that any venue meets the following esp while its summer.

1/ We meet at a place within the NW area.
2/ The venue will be able to accommodate approx 15 cars or so above their normal numbers so a largish car park is called for.
3/ If we go for a run out from the venue there are enough interesting roads to drive.

Just a few suggestions what do people think?


----------



## shshivji

Millstone for me 

Shak


----------



## V6RUL

Sandpiper had a large fire there last week and was on the news. Maybe swerve that one for now..
Steve


----------



## les

stevecollier said:


> Sandpiper had a large fire there last week and was on the news. Maybe swerve that one for now..
> Steve


Oh dear, mind you the open fire that had a few months back when we were there was spilling smoke so I wonder if that had anything to do with it. 

Still looking for your input guys lets have your suggestions as it looks like the Sandpiper maybe off for the near future.


----------



## Matt B

I am happy to go with the group  
I would like to go to some places where we can get some nice pics though if that is at all possible. We dont really do too many piccies on these monthly events which is a shame.


----------



## Sonatina

stevecollier said:


> Sandpiper had a large fire there last week and was on the news. Maybe swerve that one for now..
> Steve


Wow! Didn't realise that as its occasionally a haunt of mine and the missus on Sunday's after a blast around Lancashire.  
Local to this there is always the Stanley Gate approx. 300 yards away at the junction heading toward Ormskirk (if exiting the Sandpiper). Decent-size car park, good food etc.

I notice Steve your signature mentioning a tunnel blast and, coming from Liverpool, it would be nice to factor in our two tunnels for a NW run one day .... perhaps looking something like this:-

Meet at Crosby Marina (Anthony Gormley statues car park - I think that's been used in the past for a meet??). After the usual social gathering, cruise toward Liverpool's Mersey Tunnel (the old one) - about 6 miles at a guess, via the Liver Buildings/ dock road, through the tunnel and across the Docklands of Birkenhead (passing the German U-Boat site for some pics) and back through the Wallasey Tunnel before heading back either to the starting point or to a local watering hole ....  
:wink: 
Cheers, Mark


----------



## Sonatina

Mark Davies said:


> I'd suggest the onus is on those who are travelling the furthest to raise their hands (I'm not sure exactly where everyone is coming from) and suggest somewhere suitable closer to them.


It would be good to see a list for reference as to where everybody is based - that may help plan the venues.  
:wink: 
Mark


----------



## les

Sonatina said:


> Mark Davies said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd suggest the onus is on those who are travelling the furthest to raise their hands (I'm not sure exactly where everyone is coming from) and suggest somewhere suitable closer to them.
> 
> 
> 
> It would be good to see a list for reference as to where everybody is based - that may help plan the venues.
> :wink:
> Mark
Click to expand...

If only everybody put their location on their profile that would help as it would appear top left after each post :?


----------



## V6RUL

Sonatina said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sandpiper had a large fire there last week and was on the news. Maybe swerve that one for now..
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Didn't realise that as its occasionally a haunt of mine and the missus on Sunday's after a blast around Lancashire.
> Local to this there is always the Stanley Gate approx. 300 yards away at the junction heading toward Ormskirk (if exiting the Sandpiper). Decent-size car park, good food etc.
> 
> I notice Steve your signature mentioning a tunnel blast and, coming from Liverpool, it would be nice to factor in our two tunnels for a NW run one day .... perhaps looking something like this:-
> 
> Meet at Crosby Marina (Anthony Gormley statues car park - I think that's been used in the past for a meet??). After the usual social gathering, cruise toward Liverpool's Mersey Tunnel (the old one) - about 6 miles at a guess, via the Liver Buildings/ dock road, through the tunnel and across the Docklands of Birkenhead (passing the German U-Boat site for some pics) and back through the Wallasey Tunnel before heading back either to the starting point or to a local watering hole ....
> :wink:
> Cheers, Mark
Click to expand...

Crosby marina car park dug up for renovations at the mo, i think.
The tunnel reference was aimed at the Italy trip i went on, mmmmmmmmmmmm
The old tunnel is 2 way traffic and not the best for noise.
New tunnel is better for noise.
Location modified.
Steve


----------



## Mark Davies

If you want to have a play and listen to your engines then there's always the tunnels under the runways at Manchester Airport. They are on the A538 just off junction 6 of M56 so very easy to get to. They have roundabouts at either end of the road so you can drive up and down through them all evening if you wish, but in addition there's an absolutely cracking road from there out to Astley, which is such a good drive it's a regular feature on our police advanced driving courses. Just to finish it off perfectly there's a pub - The Romper - on that stretch of road that has a nice large car park.

It's a regular venue for car clubs - when I worked at the airport we'd find them there regularly having fun. Ideal for those more the Cheshire end of the region.

One for the shortlist?


----------



## les

OK we have a few suggestions and in the next few days I will pull them all together and put them on a list on here. I could then either make a poll for all to vote on or we could simply arrange to meet at them in rotation. We could even do that with the poll results with the venue getting the most votes being our first meet with the others following. What ya recon?


----------



## Earni

what date is the next one gonna be?


----------



## les

Earni said:


> what date is the next one gonna be?


Check out my first post on this thread for a list of all dates and any updates. However its Wed's the 4th of August.


----------



## Earni

ahh thanks, its looking like i'll actualy make this one!


----------



## les

Earni said:


> ahh thanks, its looking like i'll actualy make this one!


Would be good to see you there along with the rest of the NW crew and anybody else who may wish to join us.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

les said:


> OK we have a few suggestions and in the next few days I will pull them all together and put them on a list on here. I could then either make a poll for all to vote on or we could simply arrange to meet at them in rotation. We could even do that with the poll results with the venue getting the most votes being our first meet with the others following. What ya recon?


Sounds like a plan les... Probably only doing it with the top 3 would be wise.. then at least we haven't got the next 12 months planned out.. (assuming there is 12 suggestions) that could get a little complicated... but yeah TOP Idea boss...

look forward to the poll


----------



## les

tony_rigby_uk said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK we have a few suggestions and in the next few days I will pull them all together and put them on a list on here. I could then either make a poll for all to vote on or we could simply arrange to meet at them in rotation. We could even do that with the poll results with the venue getting the most votes being our first meet with the others following. What ya recon?
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a plan les... Probably only doing it with the top 3 would be wise.. then at least we haven't got the next 12 months planned out.. (assuming there is 12 suggestions) that could get a little complicated... but yeah TOP Idea boss...
> 
> look forward to the poll
Click to expand...

I intend to set the deadline for suggestions by 5pm tomorrow so if anybody else has got a suggestion get them in now. Not sure how you would decide what the top 3 suggestions would be (unless you mean the top 3 voted for). So far we only have a few but at least with a poll we can gauge the interest in each. So guys the deadline for submitting suggestions for forth coming meets is 5pm tomorrow. Of course if you don't mind where we meet or have no suggestions that's fine don't worry about it. Over to you.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

les said:


> (unless you mean the top 3 voted for).


Thats what i mean


----------



## shell

Another suggestion................ Krispy Kremes at the Trafford center, i know there is another car meet there, but i have never been so i dont know what the car park is like etc............. :lol:

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm Donuts :mrgreen:


----------



## burns

shell said:


> Another suggestion................ Krispy Kremes at the Trafford center, i know there is another car meet there, but i have never been so i dont know what the car park is like etc............. :lol:
> 
> Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm Donuts :mrgreen:


Oh. My God. That is the best suggestion in the whole wide world ever!!!! [smiley=bulb2.gif] :mrgreen:

Not been there but it's right next to Costco and they have a humungous car park!


----------



## les

OK so far we have the following nominations so far for the next few monthly NW meets.
1/ Krispy Kremes, at the Trafford centre.
2/ The Millstone, Anderton Howrich. Nominated by Shell
3/ Mascrat, Warrington. Nominated by Shell
4/Crosby Mariner, Crosby Liverpool. Nominated by Sonatina
5/The Stanley gate, Ormskirk. (just a few hundred yards from the Sandpiper) Nominated by Sonatina,
6/ The Romper, Near Manchester Airport. Nominated by Mark Davies.

I will be closing the nominations at 5 o'clock this evening. I intend to allow 3 votes each in a poll (if it will let us do 3 votes). The top 3 we can visit in the order of most preferences. If I have any locations wrong let me know. When the poll is finished and we have 3 locations I will want each who nominated them to give a little more information inc web sites, addresses and post codes. Hope everybody is OK with what I have proposed. If you do want to put forward anymore nominations get them in by 5 o'clock but we probably have enough anyway.  I will close the poll on Monday so you will have 4 days to cast your vote. For details of each check back members posts or wait till we have the results of the poll.


----------



## Mark Davies

Sounds like a fair plan, Les.

(The Romper isn't in Astley - it's just near Manchester Airport. We'll have a drive out to Astley, though.)


----------



## les

Mark Davies said:


> Sounds like a fair plan, Les.
> 
> (The Romper isn't in Astley - it's just near Manchester Airport. We'll have a drive out to Astley, though.)


Amended Mark.


----------



## V6RUL

les said:


> Mark Davies said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a fair plan, Les.
> 
> (The Romper isn't in Astley - it's just near Manchester Airport. We'll have a drive out to Astley, though.)
> 
> 
> 
> Amended Mark.
Click to expand...

OO, think there are some tunnels around there.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## les

stevecollier said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Davies said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a fair plan, Les.
> 
> (The Romper isn't in Astley - it's just near Manchester Airport. We'll have a drive out to Astley, though.)
> 
> 
> 
> Amended Mark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OO, think there are some tunnels around there.. :roll:
> Steve
Click to expand...

 and cameras no doubt :roll:


----------



## TT5 4 JON

les said:


> OK so far we have the following nominations so far for the next few monthly NW meets.
> 1/ Krispy Kremes, at the Trafford centre.
> 2/ The Millstone, Anderton Howrich. Nominated by Shell
> 3/ Mascrat, Warrington. Nominated by Shell
> 4/Crosby Mariner, Crosby Liverpool. Nominated by Sonatina
> 5/The Stanley gate, Ormskirk. (just a few hundred yards from the Sandpiper) Nominated by Sonatina,
> 6/ The Romper, Near Manchester Airport. Nominated by Mark Davies.
> 
> I will be closing the nominations at 5 o'clock this evening. I intend to allow 3 votes each in a poll (if it will let us do 3 votes). The top 3 we can visit in the order of most preferences. If I have any locations wrong let me know. When the poll is finished and we have 3 locations I will want each who nominated them to give a little more information inc web sites, addresses and post codes. Hope everybody is OK with what I have proposed. If you do want to put forward anymore nominations get them in by 5 o'clock but we probably have enough anyway.  I will close the poll on Monday so you will have 4 days to cast your vote. For details of each check back members posts or wait till we have the results of the poll.


my votes are for
no 2 Millstone
no 4 Crosby Mariner
no 6 Romper


----------



## les

asdaman said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so far we have the following nominations so far for the next few monthly NW meets.
> 1/ Krispy Kremes, at the Trafford centre.
> 2/ The Millstone, Anderton Howrich. Nominated by Shell
> 3/ Mascrat, Warrington. Nominated by Shell
> 4/Crosby Mariner, Crosby Liverpool. Nominated by Sonatina
> 5/The Stanley gate, Ormskirk. (just a few hundred yards from the Sandpiper) Nominated by Sonatina,
> 6/ The Romper, Near Manchester Airport. Nominated by Mark Davies.
> 
> I will be closing the nominations at 5 o'clock this evening. I intend to allow 3 votes each in a poll (if it will let us do 3 votes). The top 3 we can visit in the order of most preferences. If I have any locations wrong let me know. When the poll is finished and we have 3 locations I will want each who nominated them to give a little more information inc web sites, addresses and post codes. Hope everybody is OK with what I have proposed. If you do want to put forward anymore nominations get them in by 5 o'clock but we probably have enough anyway.  I will close the poll on Monday so you will have 4 days to cast your vote. For details of each check back members posts or wait till we have the results of the poll.
> 
> 
> 
> my votes are for
> no 2 Millstone
> no 4 Crosby Mariner
> no 6 Romper
Click to expand...

 I haven't put up the poll yet am just about to do so. You can cast you vote there.


----------



## TT5 4 JON

les said:


> asdaman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so far we have the following nominations so far for the next few monthly NW meets.
> 1/ Krispy Kremes, at the Trafford centre.
> 2/ The Millstone, Anderton Howrich. Nominated by Shell
> 3/ Mascrat, Warrington. Nominated by Shell
> 4/Crosby Mariner, Crosby Liverpool. Nominated by Sonatina
> 5/The Stanley gate, Ormskirk. (just a few hundred yards from the Sandpiper) Nominated by Sonatina,
> 6/ The Romper, Near Manchester Airport. Nominated by Mark Davies.
> 
> I will be closing the nominations at 5 o'clock this evening. I intend to allow 3 votes each in a poll (if it will let us do 3 votes). The top 3 we can visit in the order of most preferences. If I have any locations wrong let me know. When the poll is finished and we have 3 locations I will want each who nominated them to give a little more information inc web sites, addresses and post codes. Hope everybody is OK with what I have proposed. If you do want to put forward anymore nominations get them in by 5 o'clock but we probably have enough anyway.  I will close the poll on Monday so you will have 4 days to cast your vote. For details of each check back members posts or wait till we have the results of the poll.
> 
> 
> 
> my votes are for
> no 2 Millstone
> no 4 Crosby Mariner
> no 6 Romper
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't put up the poll yet am just about to do so. You can cast you vote there.
Click to expand...

oops


----------



## les

Link to the poll. Happy voting.  
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=178972


----------



## Sonatina

Hi Les. Sorry mate but the 'Crosby Marina' is not actually a pub - It's a marina as in boats etc  :lol: just a large parking area close to the Anthony Gormley statues as far as i am aware but no pub on-site .... you'll have to omit that one from the poll. Sorry boss for any confusion caused. 
:wink: 
Mark


----------



## les

Sonatina said:


> Hi Les. Sorry mate but the 'Crosby Marina' is not actually a pub - It's a marina as in boats etc  :lol: just a large parking area close to the Anthony Gormley statues as far as i am aware but no pub on-site .... you'll have to omit that one from the poll. Sorry boss for any confusion caused.
> :wink:
> Mark


 Hey Mark we don't need a pub to meet so as far as I am concerned it can stay we can always have a run out from there and find a pub anyway. The places listed are just meeting places. Cheers.


----------



## Sonatina

les said:


> Sonatina said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Les. Sorry mate but the 'Crosby Marina' is not actually a pub - It's a marina as in boats etc  :lol: just a large parking area close to the Anthony Gormley statues as far as i am aware but no pub on-site .... you'll have to omit that one from the poll. Sorry boss for any confusion caused.
> :wink:
> Mark
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Mark we don't need a pub to meet so as far as I am concerned it can stay we can always have a run out from there and find a pub anyway. The places listed are just meeting places. Cheers.
Click to expand...

Nice idea Les - my votes are in now on the other thread.
:wink: 
Cheers, Mark


----------



## audimad

les said:


> OK so far we have the following nominations so far for the next few monthly NW meets.
> 1/ Krispy Kremes, at the Trafford centre.
> 2/ The Millstone, Anderton Howrich. Nominated by Shell
> 3/ Mascrat, Warrington. Nominated by Shell
> 4/Crosby Mariner, Crosby Liverpool. Nominated by Sonatina
> 5/The Stanley gate, Ormskirk. (just a few hundred yards from the Sandpiper) Nominated by Sonatina,
> 6/ The Romper, Near Manchester Airport. Nominated by Mark Davies.
> 
> I will be closing the nominations at 5 o'clock this evening. I intend to allow 3 votes each in a poll (if it will let us do 3 votes). The top 3 we can visit in the order of most preferences. If I have any locations wrong let me know. When the poll is finished and we have 3 locations I will want each who nominated them to give a little more information inc web sites, addresses and post codes. Hope everybody is OK with what I have proposed. If you do want to put forward anymore nominations get them in by 5 o'clock but we probably have enough anyway.  I will close the poll on Monday so you will have 4 days to cast your vote. For details of each check back members posts or wait till we have the results of the poll.


 Just had a look for some of these locations, The Millstone at Anderton "Howrich" i assume that is a spelling mistake or is it that expensive you need to be How Rich to eat there. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## les

I have updated the first post on this thread with all 4 venues along side the dates we are attending each. Always check the first post on the thread which I will update as and when.


----------



## les

Just a heads up guys and girls following our poll on the other thread that our next meet will be held in the Millstone at 7-30pm. Check on my first post on here for up dates and amendments along with future meets and locations. Hope to see you all there.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

see you wednesday


----------



## TTsline02

I may come and join you guys tomorrow


----------



## les

TTsline02 said:


> I may come and join you guys tomorrow


 You will be very welcome.


----------



## audimad

Sorry can't make this as we are off to the Nurburgring in our TTS.


----------



## V6RUL

audimad said:


> Sorry can't make this as we are off to the Nurburgring in our TTS.


Jammy sod. If your taking it on, we want the vid..incl commentry..  
Steve


----------



## bigsyd

will be there in something lol (may be in my new project...BADDY) but it is early days for that yet


----------



## audimad

stevecollier said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry can't make this as we are off to the Nurburgring in our TTS.
> 
> 
> 
> Jammy sod. If your taking it on, we want the vid..incl commentry..
> Steve
Click to expand...

 Why don't you come along, it's only £55 return on the ferry.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

see you all tonight !!!

the newbies seem to have gone quite so we'll see if there are any new faces tonight...

and les i haven't recived a pm reminder :?

it might be worth doing this as to increase numbers... a few people may have forgot or not sure where we are having it.. i notice the threads had gone abit quiet.. just a thought matey...


----------



## Greggors91

I'm a newbie and im still planninng on coming! 

Any other mk2's gonna be there?

Dave


----------



## les

PMs sent to all on my list. However those who have posted on this thread will get emails informing them of new posts anyway. Weathers not so good at the mo though.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

les said:


> PMs sent to all on my list. However those who have posted on this thread will get emails informing them of new posts anyway. Weathers not so good at the mo though.


Depends on what there settings are... i don't get e-mails about threads.. i only get e-mails about pm's... so just a thought !!


----------



## Sickboy

I might pop along but I'll be in the ///M3 please don't spit at me if I do! :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

Sickboy said:


> I might pop along but I'll be in the ///M3 please don't spit at me if I do! :lol:


Would be nice to see some old faces..  
Steve


----------



## TTsline02

Good to put some faces to names/cars yesterday, enjoyed the run out too - hopefully see you all next month!


----------



## les

TTsline02 said:


> Good to put some faces to names/cars yesterday, enjoyed the run out too - hopefully see you all next month!


 Hiya Matt was good to see you as well mate in fact it's always good to see new faces. The NW group is arguably (not many would argue however :lol the most active in the country. Not only do we have regular monthly meets but also cruises like the one this coming Saturday to Walney Island and the kite surfing day. I have added you to my PM circulation list but also keep an eye on the events section as I am not the only one in the NW group who organises cruises etc.

Cheers.

Les.


----------



## Earni

awesome last night, really enjoyed my first meet. definately be seing me again.


----------



## Matt B

Grrr Wednesday night meets are a pain.

Missed last night due to regular commitment to play footy followed by the relocation of my garden shed (big job lol).

Really need an impromptu meet before September - what do you reckon?

Matt


----------



## shshivji

Had a great time yesterday, looking forward to the next on 

Shak


----------



## les

Matt B said:


> Grrr Wednesday night meets are a pain.
> 
> Missed last night due to regular commitment to play footy followed by the relocation of my garden shed (big job lol).
> 
> Really need an impromptu meet before September - what do you reckon?
> 
> Matt


 Go for it Matt.


----------



## les

A couple of pic's from last night, not very exciting but put a woman in charge of a camera :roll: Anyway in her defence it was getting dark. :?


----------



## shell

Great meet and mint seeing new faces, i still cant believe how many cars were there

Awesome

:mrgreen:


----------



## Mark Davies

Great to see so many new faces and some lovely new cars. I trust you all felt very welcome. I think we had 17 cars this time round and that was with some of the regulars unable to make it.

Always a laugh to turn up en-masse on that hill above the resevoirs and scare off the kids in their Max-Powered Saxos. 

With the Sandpiper still in smoking ruins I think the Millstone might make a very good regular meeting point. The new owners there are very welcoming and seem keen to have us. Is it reasonably convenient for everyone? I was just thinking that while we are doing the rounds to other venues for regularly monthly meets we could continue using the Millstone for any impromptu gatherings that might be arranged, for instance by those such as Matt who can't make meetings on Wednesdays.


----------



## shell

I agree Mark, i really do enjoy the millstone, fab location, great car park and just over all fab fab fab :mrgreen:


----------



## leeleegod

Good to meet everyone at the meet. Was a cracking run out. Would be a good point to meet again, however next time rather than going through rivi. Carry on through tockholes and into the outskirts of blackburn to the 'rabbit run' some testing and fast roads! Just an idea?


----------



## les

Mark Davies said:


> With the Sandpiper still in smoking ruins I think the Millstone might make a very good regular meeting point. The new owners there are very welcoming and seem keen to have us. Is it reasonably convenient for everyone? I was just thinking that while we are doing the rounds to other venues for regularly monthly meets we could continue using the Millstone for any impromptu gatherings that might be arranged, for instance by those such as Matt who can't make meetings on Wednesdays.


 I will go along with whatever peeps wish.  
I live only 5 mins from the Millstone so it wouldn't be fair for me to push that as a meeting point. However I have to agree with you that its reasonably central and not difficult to find with a good sized car park. These I asked as a criteria for a regular or impromptu or monthly meet. We have the next 3 monthly meets covered as per my thread and the members wishes. So if Matt or anybody wishes to arrange an impromptu meet either at the Milestone or somewhere else then feel free to do so.


----------



## les

leeleegod said:


> Good to meet everyone at the meet. Was a cracking run out. Would be a good point to meet again, however next time rather than going through rivi. Carry on through tockholes and into the outskirts of blackburn to the 'rabbit run' some testing and fast roads! Just an idea?


Don't see why not mate,In fact you could lead the way as you seem to know it well.


----------



## leeleegod

les said:


> leeleegod said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good to meet everyone at the meet. Was a cracking run out. Would be a good point to meet again, however next time rather than going through rivi. Carry on through tockholes and into the outskirts of blackburn to the 'rabbit run' some testing and fast roads! Just an idea?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't see why not mate,In fact you could lead the way as you seem to know it well.
Click to expand...

Thats fine Les. I don't know it that well only been once following my mate in his r32. Its about 15-20 mins from where we turned off to go through rivi. Theres a few speed bumps through tockholes but its a good run.
Think I will upgrade the brakes for the next meet, after 'trying' to keep with you and Tony in my standard 225 with no brakes :lol:


----------



## TTsline02

Mascrat Manor, I believe it is next Wed 1st Sept ........Believe they do 2 for 1 Deals on food, anyone fancy rocking up early for something to eat? http://www.pub-restaurant.co.uk/show_restaurant.tpl?restaurant=340


----------



## les

TTsline02 said:


> Mascrat Manor, I believe it is next Wed 1st Sept ........Believe they do 2 for 1 Deals on food, anyone fancy rocking up early for something to eat? http://www.pub-restaurant.co.uk/show_restaurant.tpl?restaurant=340


 Yep Jan and myself may well take advantage of the 2 for 1 meal deal.


----------



## TTsline02

les said:


> TTsline02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mascrat Manor, I believe it is next Wed 1st Sept ........Believe they do 2 for 1 Deals on food, anyone fancy rocking up early for something to eat? http://www.pub-restaurant.co.uk/show_restaurant.tpl?restaurant=340
> 
> 
> 
> Yep Jan and myself may well take advantage of the 2 for 1 meal deal.
Click to expand...

Just need another singleton, so I can take advatage otherwise it's 2 meals for me!


----------



## shshivji

TTsline02 said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTsline02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mascrat Manor, I believe it is next Wed 1st Sept ........Believe they do 2 for 1 Deals on food, anyone fancy rocking up early for something to eat? http://www.pub-restaurant.co.uk/show_restaurant.tpl?restaurant=340
> 
> 
> 
> Yep Jan and myself may well take advantage of the 2 for 1 meal deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just need another singleton, so I can take advatage otherwise it's 2 meals for me!
Click to expand...

I'll second your meal mate 

Shak


----------



## les

shshivji said:


> TTsline02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just need another singleton, so I can take advatage otherwise it's 2 meals for me!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll second your meal mate
> 
> Shak
Click to expand...

 Right so for those eating what time do we recon to get there, 6pm 6-30pm maybe?


----------



## TTsline02

> I'll second your meal mate
> 
> Shak


Cool cheers Shak



> Right so for those eating what time do we recon to get there, 6pm 6-30pm maybe?


Shall we say 6.30pm, gives chance anyone else that may want to join us from work should be able to get there for then


----------



## les

TTsline02 said:


> I'll second your meal mate
> 
> Shak
> 
> 
> 
> Cool cheers Shak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right so for those eating what time do we recon to get there, 6pm 6-30pm maybe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shall we say 6.30pm, gives chance anyone else that may want to join us from work should be able to get there for then
Click to expand...

6-30pm sounds good to me.


----------



## shell

I'll turn up to have a huge dessert all to my self!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Yes i am greedy


----------



## les

Just a heads up guys as tomorrow is the first of the month.
Wed 1st Sept. Mascrat. Warrington. See you there around 7-30pm


----------



## Matt B

God damned Wednesday meets


----------



## Grahamstt

Cant make it - just been informed I have the first meeting for the north west stages rally tomorrow night, as one of the organisers I have to attend :? :? :? 
Strange thing is its in Leigh
Graham


----------



## Mark Davies

I'm working a late shift tomorrow so won't make this one. Have fun!


----------



## les

A few of us are eating there so if you want to join us be there for 6-30pm. I am informed its 2 meals for the price of 1


----------



## TTsline02

Partial menu online http://www.pub-restaurant.co.uk/241menu.tpl


----------



## shshivji

Sorry but I've just found out that I can't make it now  

Hopefully see you lot on the next one 

Shak


----------



## burns

Am coming straight from work so will prob join you guys for some food about 6.30ish. Will be on my little ownsome so anyone who wants to join in some "two for one meal" action shout up. And if we're getting a big table, save room for little me please!

See you guys there


----------



## Sickboy

I can't come anymore I don't have a TT now the missus has nicked it! [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
She won't let me have it back! :lol:


----------



## TTsline02

burns said:


> Am coming straight from work so will prob join you guys for some food about 6.30ish. Will be on my little ownsome so anyone who wants to join in some "two for one meal" action shout up. And if we're getting a big table, save room for little me please!
> 
> See you guys there


(shshivji) Shak was going to be the other half of my 2 for 1 but he's standing me up, so I'll join you in the deal 8)


----------



## V6RUL

Hope you get a decent turn out whilst i eat on my lonesome..again.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Steve


----------



## mark_hogan

Sorry I couldn't make this one guys, Kids first day back at school today and they had to be in bed early :x I will hopefully see you all soon,

Mark.


----------



## shell

Great meet last night, lots of laughs


----------



## shell

and i had terrible nightmares about spiders too


----------



## les

shell said:


> and i had terrible nightmares about spiders too


Jan's a murderer. There she was telling everybody to leave the poor thing and stand clear when she accidentally goes and stands on it :roll: 
Right going to start a thread about the Blackpool Illuminations cruise.


----------



## burns

les said:


> shell said:
> 
> 
> 
> and i had terrible nightmares about spiders too
> 
> 
> 
> Jan's a murderer. There she was telling everybody to leave the poor thing and stand clear when she accidentally goes and stands on it :roll:
> Right going to start a thread about the Blackpool Illuminations cruise.
Click to expand...

Accidentally??? You really believe that?! I saw her size it up, note its location and go in for the kill! She was like a Ninja! The only reason she was telling everyone to leave it was so that she could satisfy her own blood lust by killing it herself! Got your number Jan! :lol:


----------



## les

burns said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shell said:
> 
> 
> 
> and i had terrible nightmares about spiders too
> 
> 
> 
> Jan's a murderer. There she was telling everybody to leave the poor thing and stand clear when she accidentally goes and stands on it :roll:
> Right going to start a thread about the Blackpool Illuminations cruise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Accidentally??? You really believe that?! I saw her size it up, note its location and go in for the kill! She was like a Ninja! The only reason she was telling everyone to leave it was so that she could satisfy her own blood lust by killing it herself! Got your number Jan! :lol:
Click to expand...

Its a fair cop [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Grahamstt

Really sorry I missed this one as it was the closest one for me
As it was I spent the evening at the Leigh Miners club - nice


----------



## V6RUL

Sickboy said:


> I can't come anymore I don't have a TT now the missus has nicked it! [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> She won't let me have it back! :lol:


Well it would be nice to see a pretty face at some of the meets for a change and you can look after the dog.. 8) 
Steve


----------



## Sickboy

Yeah I've been pretty slack of late as far as meets go but will see if I can borrow the car one night to come down.
She won't swap the M3 for the TT just goes to show eh! Bitch :lol: Oh bye the way Steve, do you know anything about baby seats?!  :wink:


----------



## SLO3

Just had a great weekend getting to know the TT. Went to Erddig house near Wrexham Sat and drove back to the Wirral via Llangollen and the Horseshoe pass, quality. Took a trip to Tattenhall Hall today and drove back through Cheshire. Both great venues. The TT is quality. :lol: Dont miss the Merc.


----------



## V6RUL

Sickboy said:


> Yeah I've been pretty slack of late as far as meets go but will see if I can borrow the car one night to come down.
> She won't swap the M3 for the TT just goes to show eh! Bitch :lol: Oh bye the way Steve, do you know anything about baby seats?!  :wink:


OMG, they will fit in the TT, just have to find the right 1. Tell me your just practising.
Steve


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

1.8t'rs with actuator...

do the N249 delete http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=182746 Solves the stall issue at around 15psi.. with is the N249 engerising and dumping your boost... (stupid thing) which means turbo is working harder to get the psi up....

mine has stopped this little trait now... obviously.. at your own risk... but i'll never look back... no wonder bikerz never did a how to.. he just didn't want us to know !!! :lol:


----------



## Sickboy

stevecollier said:


> Sickboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I've been pretty slack of late as far as meets go but will see if I can borrow the car one night to come down.
> She won't swap the M3 for the TT just goes to show eh! Bitch :lol: Oh bye the way Steve, do you know anything about baby seats?!  :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, they will fit in the TT, just have to find the right 1. Tell me your just practising.
> Steve
Click to expand...

No mate, 12 weeks in am gonna be a daddy!  Oh bloody hell god help us all! :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

Congrats to the both of you. Best time of your life..  
Steve + Julie


----------



## Marco34

Who's going to Krispy Kreme on Wednesday? I assume it's still on?


----------



## les

Marco34 said:


> Who's going to Krispy Kreme on Wednesday? I assume it's still on?


Yep still on, See you all on Weds' night me in a VW Passat


----------



## SLO3

Can't make this im earning the pennies. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Marco34

les said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's going to Krispy Kreme on Wednesday? I assume it's still on?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep still on, See you all on Weds' night me in a VW Passat
Click to expand...

At least you'll be there. Will have to update on your car!! See you then.


----------



## Marco34

I assume it's the one on Barton dock road M41 7PP?


----------



## les

Marco34 said:


> I assume it's the one on Barton dock road M41 7PP?


"Wed 6th Oct. Krispy Krems. The Trafford centre Manchester."


----------



## Marco34

les said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I assume it's the one on Barton dock road M41 7PP?
> 
> 
> 
> "Wed 6th Oct. Krispy Krems. The Trafford centre Manchester."
Click to expand...

It's just that there's two, one outside the Trafford centre with a car park and one in the Trafford Centre itself.

Manchester - Hotlight Barton Dock Road
Trafford Park, Manchester M41 7PP Directions

Manchester Selfridges Trafford - Selfridges Manchester Trafford
1 The Dome, The Trafford Centre, Manchester M17 8DA

Is it me being thick?  I just thought we would meet where there's a good park not in the Trafford Centre itself.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

can't make it,

unfortuntly my uni course falls on mondays and wednesdays until feb, i might try and rock up late on, just to see if anyone is still there, (i finish at 9:00)

so i think i'll be missing the next couple. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## les

Marco34 said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I assume it's the one on Barton dock road M41 7PP?
> 
> 
> 
> "Wed 6th Oct. Krispy Krems. The Trafford centre Manchester."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's just that there's two, one outside the Trafford centre with a car park and one in the Trafford Centre itself.
> 
> Manchester - Hotlight Barton Dock Road
> Trafford Park, Manchester M41 7PP Directions
> 
> Manchester Selfridges Trafford - Selfridges Manchester Trafford
> 1 The Dome, The Trafford Centre, Manchester M17 8DA
> 
> Is it me being thick?  I just thought we would meet where there's a good park not in the Trafford Centre itself.
Click to expand...

It was Shells nomination and she said "Krispy Kremes at the Trafford center" I will PM her to confirm now.


----------



## V6RUL

I think the one Shell is on about is next to the Trafford centre and next to Asda and its petrol station.
I was there yesterday, 2 car parks to choose from.
Steve


----------



## shell

The one actually located in the trafford centre is only a little stall :lol:

The KK is located right next to Asda and is like macdonalds with a drive thru

and like Steve said 2 car parks, pretty easy to find.....................ie i found it with no directions :lol:

:mrgreen:


----------



## les

shell said:


> The one actually located in the trafford centre is only a little stall :lol:
> 
> The KK is located right next to Asda and is like macdonalds with a drive thru
> 
> and like Steve said 2 car parks, pretty easy to find.....................ie i found it with no directions :lol:
> 
> :mrgreen:


This one then Shell.

Manchester - Hotlight Barton Dock Road
Trafford Park, Manchester M41 7PP

not actually in the trafford center but located next door to the large ASDA


----------



## burns

This little piggy will be there! Looking forward to my first Krispy Kreme donut!


----------



## Marco34

les said:


> shell said:
> 
> 
> 
> The one actually located in the trafford centre is only a little stall :lol:
> 
> The KK is located right next to Asda and is like macdonalds with a drive thru
> 
> and like Steve said 2 car parks, pretty easy to find.....................ie i found it with no directions :lol:
> 
> :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> This one then Shell.
> 
> Manchester - Hotlight Barton Dock Road
> Trafford Park, Manchester M41 7PP
> 
> not actually in the trafford center but located next door to the large ASDA
Click to expand...

That sounds like the one Les. Google map the postcode and it's adjacent to the TC but you can see plenty of car parks.


----------



## Marco34

stevecollier said:


> I think the one Shell is on about is next to the Trafford centre and next to Asda and its petrol station.
> I was there yesterday, 2 car parks to choose from.
> Steve


Are you coming along Wednesday Steve?


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

FYI the postcode is nowhere near it, better to use the asda postcode


----------



## les

AudiDoDatDen said:


> FYI the postcode is nowhere near it, better to use the asda postcode


Whats the ASDA post code then?


----------



## shell

I have bumped the thread were i stated the full address

:mrgreen:


----------



## les

Am getting more and more comfubulated here [smiley=bomb.gif] Can somebody just pout up the post code of ASDA or wherever for all to see here. :roll:


----------



## V6RUL

From Google..

ASDA 
Barton Dock Road
Manchester 
M41 7ZA

I should be there tomoz, but not in a TT though. Be kind.
Steve


----------



## Marco34

I'm more confused now. The postcode I gave was from Krispeys. The postocde supplied is a very near to the one I had. It's there or thereabouts. Just look for other TTs I guess!! The postcode I had was located at Costco but looking on the map are very close.


----------



## les

stevecollier said:


> From Google..
> 
> ASDA
> Barton Dock Road
> Manchester
> M41 7ZA
> 
> I should be there tomoz, but not in a TT though. Be kind.
> Steve


Well if your there tomorrow then you will be on your own Steve as the meetings on WEDNESDAY not Tuesday :roll:


----------



## TTsline02

I'm TTless too but will drift by - I'm smoking a borrowed Fox, let the piss taking commence :lol:


----------



## shshivji

I'll be there 

Shak


----------



## V6RUL

TTsline02 said:


> I'm TTless too but will drift by - I'm smoking a borrowed Fox, let the piss taking commence :lol:


So thats you Les and me without TTs..  
Steve


----------



## les

stevecollier said:


> TTsline02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm TTless too but will drift by - I'm smoking a borrowed Fox, let the piss taking commence :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> So thats you Les and me without TTs..
> Steve
Click to expand...

Rather looks that way Steve


----------



## Marco34

les said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTsline02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm TTless too but will drift by - I'm smoking a borrowed Fox, let the piss taking commence :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> So thats you Les and me without TTs..
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rather looks that way Steve
Click to expand...

If it's bad weather I'll keep my TT covered and come in my A4, after all it's turning into a multi car meet!! :lol:


----------



## ImolaTT

perhaps it could be a new twist turn up in anything but a tt :lol: :lol:

by the way ill be there too


----------



## shell

i should be there to and also not in my TT :lol:


----------



## burns

Next thing we'll have is someone saying they'll be turning up on the bus! :lol:


----------



## les

burns said:


> Next thing we'll have is someone saying they'll be turning up on the bus! :lol:


I will be in Jan's Imola yellow (wannabee) TT :roll:


----------



## Marco34

les said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next thing we'll have is someone saying they'll be turning up on the bus! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I will be in Jan's Imola yellow (wannabee) TT :roll:
Click to expand...

Better than not at all  That's a rather positive spin for me after a $%^& day at work :roll:


----------



## Grahamstt

After reading all these posts I dont know whether to come in my daughters civic or even my van :roll: :roll: 
Graham
:lol: :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

I will be there in the Focus TT and i have a legit excuse..

Would it be cheaper on me if i said free donuts for peeps that come in TTs.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## Matt B

I wont be there cos I am in Boston lol.

See you guys at the next one or failing that the RR day


----------



## V6RUL

Matt B said:


> I wont be there cos I am in Boston lol.
> 
> See you guys at the next one or failing that the RR day


May see you next week then. Dont for get " Have T Shirt, Will Travel" pics.. :lol: :lol: 
Steve


----------



## Marco34

I enjoyed last night folks, good to chat and to see some new faces.

I think Shak took the crown for most doughnuts :lol:

Hopefully see most of you on the Blackpool run.


----------



## shshivji

Marco34 said:


> I enjoyed last night folks, good to chat and to see some new faces.
> 
> I think Shak took the crown for most doughnuts :lol:
> 
> Hopefully see most of you on the Blackpool run.


LOL :lol: They were tasty, but felt rather ill after though :?

Looking forward to the blackpool cruise, should be good 

Shak


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Gutted i missed it [smiley=bigcry.gif]

But going to be missing them all that fall monday / wednesday until feb [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Blackpool is on a thursday so i'll be there !!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## les

Some of the Riff Raff in attendance last night mostly chavs, hoodies and dead beats but there you go that what happens when a TT falls into the hands of the lower classes.


----------



## burns

...Not to mention the ASBO behind the camera eh Les!


----------



## les

burns said:


> ...Not to mention the ASBO behind the camera eh Les!


Yeah I looked around and did see a shady looking character but then realised is was your reflection in a mirror :-*


----------



## Marco34

What's with the wide eyes sarah!!


----------



## V6RUL

Thats the sugar rush of 6 doughnuts.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## burns

Haha - I was pulling a face and clearly got my timing wrong for returning to normal(ish!) before trigger happy Les got the pic! Prob also to do with the sugar rush as well though! I couldn't get to sleep until after 1am after those donuts!!!!


----------



## les

burns said:


> Haha - I was pulling a face and clearly got my timing wrong for returning to normal(ish!) before trigger happy Les got the pic! Prob also to do with the sugar rush as well though! I couldn't get to sleep until after 1am after those donuts!!!!


What do you mean returning to normal you always look like that. Like a rabbit caught in the headlights unless its Andreas car cos she don't use her cars lights :lol:


----------



## ImolaTT

i didnt think i needed them thought i was bright enough for all to see :lol:


----------



## Marco34

burns said:


> Haha - I was pulling a face and clearly got my timing wrong for returning to normal(ish!) before trigger happy Les got the pic! Prob also to do with the sugar rush as well though! I couldn't get to sleep until after 1am after those donuts!!!!


Who needs coffee when donuts do the job! :lol:


----------



## Mark Davies

So who is on for The Romper on Monday? Fortunately (as the venue was my suggestion!) I can actually make this one and catch up with everyone after missing the last few meets.

Anyone got any TTs left? :wink:


----------



## les

Mark Davies said:


> So who is on for The Romper on Monday? Fortunately (as the venue was my suggestion!) I can actually make this one and catch up with everyone after missing the last few meets.
> 
> Anyone got any TTs left? :wink:


All being well even with my still to be fettled boost leak Awesome are having problems curing


----------



## burns

Definitely up for this - and hoping we're going to be taken on a tunnel run too!

But no idea where it is! Directions/post code please Mr D!


----------



## V6RUL

I could be available to make this but im still TT less.
Steve


----------



## Grahamstt

Cant do this as the TT's first nav run after the clocks go back is that night.  
Graham


----------



## les

burns said:


> ...Not to mention the ASBO behind the camera eh Les!


 Miss Burns looking at the pic again it appears you have a 2 doughnuts in your mouth I tucked into each cheek so I think you eat more then you are cracking onto :wink:


----------



## burns

les said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Not to mention the ASBO behind the camera eh Les!
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Burns looking at the pic again it appears you have a 2 doughnuts in your mouth I tucked into each cheek so I think you eat more then you are cracking onto :wink:
Click to expand...

Haha, busted! I was saving them for later! :razz:


----------



## les

burns said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> burns said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Not to mention the ASBO behind the camera eh Les!
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Burns looking at the pic again it appears you have a 2 doughnuts in your mouth I tucked into each cheek so I think you eat more then you are cracking onto :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, busted! I was saving them for later! :razz:
Click to expand...

Right from now on you will be known as Hamster for two reasons 1/ the storage of food stuffs in your cheeks and 2/ after Richard Hammond the hamsters on Top gear. That's even though you drive extremely s.....l.......o.......w.......l......y
:wink:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

is there a meet before we meet on the 6th at the rolling road day? :?


----------



## les

tony_rigby_uk said:


> is there a meet before we meet on the 6th at the rolling road day? :?


Tony you should know better by now mate, check out the first post for details. :lol: 
"Mon 1st Nov. The Romper. Near Manchester Airport" :wink:


----------



## burns

les said:


> Right from now on you will be known as Hamster for two reasons 1/ the storage of food stuffs in your cheeks and 2/ after Richard Hammond the hamsters on Top gear. That's even though you drive extremely s.....l.......o.......w.......l......y
> :wink:


Haha - that's very funny because I was known as Hamster at school! Didn't think I would end up with the same nickname years later! And no I do not drive slowly; I just stay behind the rest of you when in convoy! Although you will NEVER find me exceeding the speed limit in built up areas - too many kiddie winkles that will damage my P&J if I run them over! 8)


----------



## Mark Davies

Did I say I was going to make a meeting for a change? Well, spoke too soon - they've gone and changed my shifts so I can't make it. 

As far as getting there is concerned, the postcode is WA15 8XJ. From junction 6 of the M56 take the A538 towards Wilmslow. From the sliproad turn right at the big roundabout and as you continue down the A538 you'll see a sign for The Romper on the left and then take the next left turn. It is also signed for the airport Aviation Viewing Park.

If you want to have a play through the tunnels just continue down the A538 towards Wilmslow and you'll pass under both runways. Remember to wind your windows down! There's a roundabout just the other side of the tunnels so you can turn round and make your way back. Just before you reach the tunnels there is a right turn (Mill Lane) which takes you through Ashley and out towards Tatton Park. These are cracking roads that GMP regularly use to teach advanced driving skills. Great fun. Perhaps in my absence someone could take a look on the map and pick out a nice route for everyone. To make a loop you can either head out to Tatton and come back via the A556 and M56 or loop the other way and come back via Wilmslow. The advantage of the former is a fantastic straight stretch alongside Tatton Park while the attraction of the former is the opportunity to stop at the Aston Martin dealership in Wilmslow.

Really gutted I can't make it. Hope you all have a good time.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

damm monday is a no go for me [smiley=bigcry.gif] see ya all on the 6th anyway


----------



## TTsline02

I'll be there Monday - New Battery installed today so hopefully, SURELY.........Nothing else can go wrong!


----------



## les

I don't know the area or where these tunnels are. Anybody want to lead the way?


----------



## Marco34

Can't make this meet, will be in High Wycombe for a few days with work... Hire care is a 1.8 Insignia... Lucky me. :x

Have a good one.


----------



## les

I will be late as I have somebody calling to pick up a fish tank I sold and its the only evening he can collect. He says he will come at 7pm so fingers crossed as I have never missed a monthly NW meet yet.


----------



## Trev TT

Just found this post Les, only read last few posts. The tunnels that run under the runway are a half mile further down the road that leads to the Romper. just stay on that road instead of taking the left turn to the Romper (also the turning to get to the Aviation viewing area)


----------



## V6RUL

Can someone bring the latest TTOC mag tonight with them please.
Steve


----------



## TTsline02

TTsline02 said:


> I'll be there Monday - New Battery installed today so hopefully, SURELY.........Nothing else can go wrong!


Looks like I'm not gunna get back from coast until the morning so will miss tonights meet - but will catch up with most of you at the RR Day on Sat


----------



## les

Just had a phone call my visitor who's picking some stuff from me this evening isn't going to be here till 8pm tonight so I am afraid I will miss my first NW meet.


----------



## ImolaTT

Hi all
ime afraid ime not going to be there tonight either :? 
see you all next time
Andrea


----------



## burns

Er, well I was planning to be there, but don't want to be the only one of us who turns up!!!

Is anyone actually going to be there???

:tumbleweed:

Anyone??


----------



## V6RUL

Im all set to go to the meet but it seems to be all going pear shaped.
Im not in the TT and it seems a long way to go just to meet up with hamster cheeks.. :roll: 
Think i will dip out and see peeps on Saturday at the RR.
Steve


----------



## burns

stevecollier said:


> Im all set to go to the meet but it seems to be all going pear shaped.
> Im not in the TT and it seems a long way to go just to meet up with hamster cheeks.. :roll:
> Think i will dip out and see peeps on Saturday at the RR.
> Steve


Tell ya what Stevie - you're getting brave! I will be storing up all the insults (nearly said cheek!) and I will have my revenge when it is least expected!!!


----------



## Sutty

I'm ready to go even if it is miles away. Anyone else? Lee & Shell?


----------



## Matt B

Sorry guys, as expected I am still in work [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Seems a long way as well.

Just for info the Sandpiper is open again so maybe we can have a return pre-Christmas


----------



## Sutty

Is anyone going tonight then?


----------



## burns

Lee and Shell are on holiday.

Looks like just me and thee.

Prob won't bother unless there is going to be a decent turnout, which is looking unlikely...


----------



## Sutty

Okey Dokey Burnsey. Catch you next time.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Have i missed something... i have no idea who sutty is :?

anyways folks with the rolling road day on sat, you'll all get to see some TT's Screaming and have a good catch up.... i'm assuming everyone will be popping along at some point in the day.. OR AT LEAST YOU SHOULD BE DOING !!! :twisted:

so i'll see you all on sat


----------



## les

OK now the question has to be asked so am asking it. The Sandpiper I am informed is now open or would you prefer to meet at the Millstone as many appear to favour the Millstone. We used the Millstone while the Sandpiper was shut due to a major fire? Should I conduct a poll? What do you guys recon?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

millstone was always nice for me..


----------



## Marco34

Either both were good. Are we having any more meets before Christmas? Thinking we could have one at the Sandpiper in December. Check it out, it may be better?


----------



## Sonatina

Les and all,
I had a meal at the Sandpiper last weekend ... very nicely refurbished, log fires everywhere (not sure if that's a good thing based on their recent past  ). anyway it's all looking good and I like Mark's idea for December :wink:

:wink: Mark


----------



## Marco34

Sonatina said:


> Les and all,
> I had a meal at the Sandpiper last weekend ... very nicely refurbished, log fires everywhere (not sure if that's a good thing based on their recent past  ). anyway it's all looking good and I like Mark's idea for December :wink:
> 
> :wink: Mark


I think it's worth sorting something out. We'll have to make sure you are free on this one Mark :lol:


----------



## Sonatina

Marco34 said:


> Sonatina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Les and all,
> I had a meal at the Sandpiper last weekend ... very nicely refurbished, log fires everywhere (not sure if that's a good thing based on their recent past  ). anyway it's all looking good and I like Mark's idea for December :wink:
> 
> :wink: Mark
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's worth sorting something out. We'll have to make sure you are free on this one Mark :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: tell me about it Mark mate! :lol: 
Hey are you down for the rolling road at Awesome tomorrow Mark? I'll be along myself getting a remap swap so it would be great to see you ace ....

:wink: Cheers, Mark


----------



## les

Just a heads up to remind you all that weather permitting we will be meeting back at the Sandpiper are old haunt tomorrow evening (Wed's) . I guess we wont be loitering outside for very long One small problem for me. I have a job interview at 6-30pm and it wont end till 8pm so it will be around 8-30pm when I can get there. So never mind sitting in front of a nice, warm, cosy fire, fire up those TTs and lets be having you.


----------



## TTsline02

Who's coming tonight? Gunna pop my shoval in the car just in case!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

TTsline02 said:


> Who's coming tonight? Gunna pop my shoval in the car just in case!


good you can dig me out when my drifting session goes wrong :lol: :lol:


----------



## les

Snowing heavy here and I don't get out of my interview till 8pm so will do a snow check then and decide. Don't fancy being stuck out in the back of beyond if it continues to snow heavy.


----------



## Mark Davies

Should be okay - it's on a busy road and not far from the motorway network. I'd be surprised if it wasn't well gritted and clear.

Good luck with the interview, Les. The TT repair fund needs it!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

snow has completely stopped [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## shell

Good Luck with your interview Les, my fingers are crossed for u

Still unsure if to risk it, i was sent home early from work too, stoooooooooooooopid snow  :evil:


----------



## Marco34

It's not too bad this side although it's -3 at the moment and I work about 4 miles from the Sandpiper. I'm still at work now so not sure I can make this meet :?


----------



## burns

I will be there. Just wanted to check on here that it's still on. Setting off in a minute. Will be there 7.30ish.


----------



## ImolaTT

Hi All not going to make this either :? 
see you next time


----------



## TTsline02

Should be there 7.15/7.30pm save me a seat by the fire Miss Burns ;-)


----------



## bigsyd

will be there


----------



## Mark Davies

Arrived early to get something to eat and there's virtually no snow at all.


----------



## TTsline02

Will be nearer 7.45pm when I get there - see you soon!


----------



## les

Big thank you to all those who braved the weather on Wednesday evening not that the weather was bad in fact. I will assume we will continue to meet at the Sandpiper at least over the winter months. I will be posting next years dates etc up soon. Each date will be on the first of the month unless the first of the month falls on a Fri,Sat or Sun in which case we will meet the following Wed's evening as we have been doing. Think maybe start a new thread for next year ( that way you can look back at the meets we had this year etc) or I can just edit the first post here. What ya recon?


----------



## ImolaTT

New Year new post


----------



## les

Thanks Andrea your currently a majority of one so far :roll: Come on guys and girls whats it to be amend the first page of this thread or start a new one? [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Grahamstt

ImolaTT said:


> New Year new post


I agree, as long as we don't forget the other venues during the summer ie Krispy Kreme :roll: :roll: FB


----------



## burns

Grahamstt said:


> ImolaTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Year new post
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, as long as we don't forget the other venues during the summer ie Krispy Kreme :roll: :roll: FB
Click to expand...

Thirded!


----------



## TTsline02

burns said:


> Grahamstt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImolaTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Year new post
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, as long as we don't forget the other venues during the summer ie Krispy Kreme :roll: :roll: FB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thirded!
Click to expand...

Fourthed


----------



## shell

Fiftheeeeeddddd :lol:


----------



## Sutty

Sixththththththt-ted

And possibly an open mind for new and exciting venues and we get into the swing of 2011and the better weather.......I'm just saying.

I thought of "The Dream" in St Helens (the big head you can see from the M62 between J8 and J9- I dont know what the area is like, neither do I know what the pub next to it is like....again Im just saying as an example!!!!!!


----------



## les

Sutty said:


> Sixththththththt-ted
> 
> And possibly an open mind for new and exciting venues and we get into the swing of 2011and the better weather.......I'm just saying.
> 
> I thought of "The Dream" in St Helens (the big head you can see from the M62 between J8 and J9- I dont know what the area is like, neither do I know what the pub next to it is like....again Im just saying as an example!!!!!!


Been there recently, a few points about it.
1/ Re the pub. Not the nicest of pubs more like a working mens club not that there is anything wrong in that.
2/ The Dream does not have a car park as such and you can't get close to it only on foot which OK takes only 10/15 mins to walk up to.
3/ Not much else to see, do or runs to go on around there.


----------



## Trev TT

Let's not forget the Northwest extends into Cheshire aswell as Lanceshire eh :wink: We have had a meet at the Leigh Arms In Addlington Macclesfield and the Rams Head Last Xmas in Disley (Derbyshire) and there was talk of a meet at the Romper next to the Airport. Make for some nice pics parked up at the Aviation viewing Area. perhaps with Concord in its hanger behind


----------



## chaperz

hi all! I'm a newbie and was just wondering if there is a northwest meet on tonight!?
cheers AJ


----------



## Marco34

chaperz said:


> hi all! I'm a newbie and was just wondering if there is a northwest meet on tonight!?
> cheers AJ


HI, yes there will, but this is the 2010 NW thread meet, no idea how that has popped up? :lol: try this

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=510177&start=270


----------



## les

chaperz said:


> hi all! I'm a newbie and was just wondering if there is a northwest meet on tonight!?
> cheers AJ


Yes tonight.
Here you go.
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=510177


----------



## Tangerine Knight

Hi I've responded with the address on your other thread


----------



## Cloud

chaperz said:


> hi all! I'm a newbie and was just wondering if there is a northwest meet on tonight!?
> cheers AJ


Hi there 

Yes, there's a meet at The Boatyard tonight, which won't be far from you viewtopic.php?f=3&t=510177

I was going to PM you actually but couldn't remember your username! You'll be more than welcome to join us for a good laugh and natter. It's up to you whether you eat, as some do and some don't. I'm aiming to be there just after 7pm and we have an area reserved in the pub.

Hope to see you there.

Karen


----------



## Cloud

Ha ha, it looks like we've all been replying at the same time!! :lol:


----------



## John-H

Stop confusing me :lol:


----------

